# Tim Tracker advised not to take selfies with guests at Magic Kingdom



## Mixman88

I just saw on Tim Trackers twitter Disney security advised him to not accept picture requests with guests. I'm not sure if the Dis Unplugged team has been contacted as well?  The Dis team is out there visible on social media. They have a big following. Why single out Tim? There are other Disney vloggers out there too? I'm sure the Dis team gets asked for some photos when spotted in the parks. Could Disney be putting the hammer down now?


----------



## hertamaniac

I have watched this vlogger team for well over a year.







ETA:  adjusted


----------



## LYSE

Must have just been a pissy CM





hertamaniac said:


> Since you posted this publicly, I'll chime in.
> 
> I have watched this vlogger team for well over a year.  Over the course of that time, I've seen he and his wife add new vinyl fences, new EV/HEV vehicles being purchased and many other luxuries being discretely touted.  In so much that even my beloved Fox 35 news has pulled them onto the set for a prime time interview (even though I asked for parity and for DU to share an equal spot).
> 
> With that being said, I very truly admire the ingenuity and artistic ability that once was prevalent with them, but has now been so saturated to the point of drowning.  This has become so abundantly clear to me when I personally witnessed the many thousands of local families looking for some sort of assistance to help pay for their food damages during the hurricane that hit here (specifically Irma).  Perhaps the local vloggers do donate beyond what is publicly declared?
> 
> This is not a case of sour grapes, but a perspective builder for me.  I could no longer support an individual/entity/anomaly that capitalizes (or provides a "service") on a luxury expense for most (I raise my hand as well).
> 
> I guess that is why I see DU as a viable company; they have much more overhead and should/are looking at quarterly/monthly P/E reports.  But, they are an incorporated entity armed with a solid business plan/model and, apparently, the credentials to justify my support.
> 
> Fire away.....



What?? Luxuries? All seems like Normal expenses...Tim has a job plus whatever YouTube income you know (not  nearly enough YouTube income to quit your job)
Anyway I'm not really sure what your getting at


----------



## Cornish Lad

Always enjoy his DW vlogs, he and his wife do a great job.  If they are earning extra income from what they are doing then good luck to them but also bear in mind that they both work and have no family to eat up their income.


----------



## SCSteve

Disney does this for anybody that is recognizable. Like when Santa was walking around during the Osborne lights, they either made him leave or like this forbid him from taking pictures with guests. Same here with TimTracker, we see Tim with his signature handle bar mustache in the parks and want to take a pic. I think they also do not allow adult women dress up like princesses. Disney does not want anyone to take the focus off their product, their cast members I think.


----------



## Mixman88

Ryno better watch out! I recall on an older podcast he had a line up of people while at Disneyland.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I will keep this sweet and simple, as I'm not sure how far to discuss "another vlog" here without violating TOS, and it makes me uncomfortable to talk about that here anyway.  However - Tim does work, and while Jenn no longer does, since they pump out extremely enjoyable content - 365 days a year - and I have no IDEA how much time, expense, talent, and effort is involved, but I'm quite sure it's pretty daunting - I believe they are entitled to whatever they have in life.  Besides - everyone has the same perogative to watch, or not, as is SO often pointed out here.

Work hard, enjoy hard, IMHO.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Jdbsfw

His mustache could poke your eye out if not properly groomed.


----------



## hertamaniac

LYSE said:


> Must have just been a pissy CM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?? Luxuries? All seems like Normal expenses...Tim has a job plus whatever YouTube income you know (not  nearly enough YouTube income to quit your job)
> Anyway I'm not really sure what your getting at



I thought it might be self-evident, but for edification purposes I no longer support their endeavors especially considering I've been subsidizing them when I watched their YouTube subscriptions; there are so many other worthy leaders/beneficiaries.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> Since you posted this publicly, I'll chime in.
> 
> I have watched this vlogger team for well over a year.  Over the course of that time, I've seen he and his wife add new vinyl fences, new EV/HEV vehicles being purchased and many other luxuries being discretely touted.  In so much that even my beloved Fox 35 news has pulled them onto the set for a prime time interview (even though I asked for parity and for DU to share an equal spot).
> 
> With that being said, I very truly admire the ingenuity and artistic ability that once was prevalent with them, but has now been so saturated to the point of drowning.  This has become so abundantly clear to me when I personally witnessed the many thousands of local families looking for some sort of assistance to help pay for their food damages during the hurricane that hit here (specifically Irma).  Perhaps the local vloggers do donate beyond what is publicly declared?
> 
> This is not a case of sour grapes, but a perspective builder for me.  I could no longer support an individual/entity/anomaly that capitalizes (or provides a "service") on a luxury expense for most (I raise my hand as well).
> 
> I guess that is why I see DU as a viable company; they have much more overhead and should/are looking at quarterly/monthly P/E reports.  But, they are an incorporated entity armed with a solid business plan/model and, apparently, the credentials to justify my support.
> 
> Fire away.....


I’m confused? Many YouTube vloggers make money off of their videos. The Trackers don’t just vlog about Disney they vlog about their daily lives so they of course are going to show things they do in their regular lives like buying a car or home renovations.


----------



## anonymousegirl

SCSteve said:


> Disney does this for anybody that is recognizable. Like when Santa was walking around during the Osborne lights, they either made him leave or like this forbid him from taking pictures with guests. Same here with TimTracker, we see Tim with his signature handle bar mustache in the parks and want to take a pic. I think they also do not allow adult women dress up like princesses. Disney does not want anyone to take the focus off their product, their cast members I think.


I dressed as Snow White for one of the Halloween parties, and despite being a plus-size women, I was instructed, when I entered the park for the party, that I was not allow to pose for photos (my costume was pretty awesome). And I dutifully turned down two requests that night. I did kinda wonder if they were undercover CMs randomly checking on certain people!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hertamaniac said:


> Since you posted this publicly, I'll chime in.
> 
> I have watched this vlogger team for well over a year.  Over the course of that time, I've seen he and his wife add new vinyl fences, new EV/HEV vehicles being purchased and many other luxuries being discretely touted.  In so much that even my beloved Fox 35 news has pulled them onto the set for a prime time interview (even though I asked for parity and for DU to share an equal spot).
> 
> With that being said, I very truly admire the ingenuity and artistic ability that once was prevalent with them, but has now been so saturated to the point of drowning.  This has become so abundantly clear to me when I personally witnessed the many thousands of local families looking for some sort of assistance to help pay for their food damages during the hurricane that hit here (specifically Irma).  Perhaps the local vloggers do donate beyond what is publicly declared?
> 
> This is not a case of sour grapes, but a perspective builder for me.  I could no longer support an individual/entity/anomaly that capitalizes (or provides a "service") on a luxury expense for most (I raise my hand as well).
> 
> I guess that is why I see DU as a viable company; they have much more overhead and should/are looking at quarterly/monthly P/E reports.  But, they are an incorporated entity armed with a solid business plan/model and, apparently, the credentials to justify my support.
> 
> Fire away.....


What does your personal feelings about them as people have to do with them being advised by Disney security to not accept picture requests with guests?


----------



## Hunterr

hertamaniac said:


> Since you posted this publicly, I'll chime in.
> 
> I have watched this vlogger team for well over a year.  Over the course of that time, I've seen he and his wife add new vinyl fences, new EV/HEV vehicles being purchased and many other luxuries being discretely touted.  In so much that even my beloved Fox 35 news has pulled them onto the set for a prime time interview (even though I asked for parity and for DU to share an equal spot).
> 
> With that being said, I very truly admire the ingenuity and artistic ability that once was prevalent with them, but has now been so saturated to the point of drowning.  This has become so abundantly clear to me when I personally witnessed the many thousands of local families looking for some sort of assistance to help pay for their food damages during the hurricane that hit here (specifically Irma).  Perhaps the local vloggers do donate beyond what is publicly declared?
> 
> This is not a case of sour grapes, but a perspective builder for me.  I could no longer support an individual/entity/anomaly that capitalizes (or provides a "service") on a luxury expense for most (I raise my hand as well).
> 
> I guess that is why I see DU as a viable company; they have much more overhead and should/are looking at quarterly/monthly P/E reports.  But, they are an incorporated entity armed with a solid business plan/model and, apparently, the credentials to justify my support.
> 
> Fire away.....



I re-read this a few times to see if I was the crazy one for finding it nonsensical. Is this a troll post? Because it seems too bizarre to be real.

What are to even ranting about?
They both have regular jobs and make YouTube videos as a side gig. As lots and lots of popular vloggers do. You’re shaming them for...upgrading things in their modest central Florida home and buying a car? (They don’t appear to live in an ultra fancy expensive house...)

And they’re obligated to donate money to hurricane victims? (You’re assuming they don’t, but why would that matter?)

Yeah, I took the bait.


----------



## k8Davies

Unfortunately @Hunterr Haters gonna hate.

I read most of these posts in my break at work not the best job but it pays the bills, and I would love, love, love it if someone would pay me to vlog about Disney - and when I imagine myself doing it I'm awesome lol 

I would never hate on another for making a buck doing it, good on them, as all the vlogs bring me joy.

Anyone who earns their own money has the right to do whatever they want with it, like me and spending my dough on a trip to WDW.

Although back to the OP, they don't have to worry about a photo with me, I would be far to embarrassed to ask - if I manage a hi, like I did with Craig and Steve on my last trip, that's about my level or interaction before the nerves kick in and I start talking inane nonsense...


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

Weird. We meet Craig and Ryno while at Universal and while my daughter was "starstruck" by Ryno, never really thought of taking pictures with them. Not because they were rude or unwelcoming ( they were awesome and it was hot and I wanted to discuss beer but it was hot) they are human beings and the joy was talking to them. It seems weird though for a CM to say not to take pictures? I mean why is that a thing? Why do they care?


----------



## FCDub

hertamaniac said:


> Since you posted this publicly, I'll chime in.
> 
> I have watched this vlogger team for well over a year.  Over the course of that time, I've seen he and his wife add new vinyl fences, new EV/HEV vehicles being purchased and many other luxuries being discretely touted.  In so much that even my beloved Fox 35 news has pulled them onto the set for a prime time interview (even though I asked for parity and for DU to share an equal spot).
> 
> With that being said, I very truly admire the ingenuity and artistic ability that once was prevalent with them, but has now been so saturated to the point of drowning.  This has become so abundantly clear to me when I personally witnessed the many thousands of local families looking for some sort of assistance to help pay for their food damages during the hurricane that hit here (specifically Irma).  Perhaps the local vloggers do donate beyond what is publicly declared?
> 
> This is not a case of sour grapes, but a perspective builder for me.  I could no longer support an individual/entity/anomaly that capitalizes (or provides a "service") on a luxury expense for most (I raise my hand as well).
> 
> I guess that is why I see DU as a viable company; they have much more overhead and should/are looking at quarterly/monthly P/E reports.  But, they are an incorporated entity armed with a solid business plan/model and, apparently, the credentials to justify my support.
> 
> Fire away.....



What other people do with the money they've earned is frankly nobody's business.


----------



## Flamingeaux

I think it would be a hoot if I ever ran into any of the DIS Unplugged crew, Tim/Jenn or any other Disney vlogger.


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

FCDub said:


> What other people do with the money they've earned is frankly nobody's business.


I think the OP may be implying that Tim and his wife are receiving some gifts and upgrades and thus aren't as Homegrown as they use to be. They are in no way less humble but in contrast to the Dis, who seem to just pay for things and review them. Take their vlog for their recent time at Busch Gardens. They received gifts at the end.


----------



## FCDub

Queen2PrincessG said:


> I think the OP may be implying that Tim and his wife are receiving some gifts and upgrades and thus aren't as Homegrown as they use to be. They are in no way less humble but in contrast to the Dis, who seem to just pay for things and review them.



There was an implication that because they're successful, they should be publicly donating to hurricane victims.


----------



## FCDub

Queen2PrincessG said:


> I think the OP may be implying that Tim and his wife are receiving some gifts and upgrades and thus aren't as Homegrown as they use to be. They are in no way less humble but in contrast to the Dis, who seem to just pay for things and review them. Take their vlog for their recent time at Busch Gardens. They received gifts at the end.



Also, please don't think the DIS isn't writing off everything they do as business expenses. As they should be doing to the extent allowed by the law.


----------



## LYSE

Queen2PrincessG said:


> I think the OP may be implying that Tim and his wife are receiving some gifts and upgrades and thus aren't as Homegrown as they use to be. They are in no way less humble but in contrast to the Dis, who seem to just pay for things and review them. Take their vlog for their recent time at Busch Gardens. They received gifts at the end.





FCDub said:


> There was an implication that because they're successful, they should be publicly donating to hurricane victims.


In the world of YouTube they are mildly successful, their estimated income should be about $214,000 since 2009...which only ends up being 26-27k a year pre tax (plus the unknown income from merch)

The DIS accepts patreon now which is fine, but by contrast the trackers do not


----------



## FCDub

And when that's broken down by the amount of actual time spent filming, editing and growing a channel, they make a ridiculously low commensurate rate.

Most popular YouTubers work incredibly hard. If they want to reap the benefits of that hard work, who cares?


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

FCDub said:


> Also, please don't think the DIS isn't writing off everything they do as business expenses. As they should be doing to the extent allowed by the law.


Yes, agree I would think so too but they seem to just do what they want. I think Tim and Jenn are great. I find it funny that people on their Facebook fan page have been donating to get them a dinner at V and F and full outfits for the night. I think thats where there is a diffrence. I feel like if  The Dis wanted to enjoy V&A, they would just go, not "hint" at it so that their fanbase or Disney itself would gift it.


----------



## auntfrannie

I met Tim at Mousegears last month; it also didn't dawn on me to take a picture.  I don't think I would do that with any vlogger but what do I know...I could be missing out on something big!


----------



## HopperFan

SCSteve said:


> Disney does this for anybody that is recognizable. Like when Santa was walking around during the Osborne lights, they either made him leave or like this forbid him from taking pictures with guests. Same here with TimTracker, we see Tim with his signature handle bar mustache in the parks and want to take a pic. I think they also do not allow adult women dress up like princesses. Disney does not want anyone to take the focus off their product, their cast members I think.



THIS ^

Disney has a subtle policy that if you are highly recognizable as a character, "celebrity" etc that would cause guests to ask for photos, autographs and create a distraction in the park .... they will ask you to stop, change clothes, leave the park etc.  It is private property and their right to do so. 

No reason for anyone who is asked to "stop" to be upset ... it only means Disney thinks you are famous and distracting.  You just tell the guest, "Great to meet you, thanks for saying hi, but unfortunately by Disney rules I can't take a photo with you in the park."


----------



## DISNEYSQUIRRELS

FCDub said:


> What other people do with the money they've earned is frankly nobody's business.


Agreed, nothing healthy can be gained from counting other people's money!


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

Watch the Trackers all the time and I love their vlogs! I think this may have more to do with their fame/drawing attention away from Disney like HopperFan said.


----------



## DISNEYSQUIRRELS

HopperFan said:


> THIS ^
> 
> Disney has a subtle policy that if you are highly recognizable as a character, "celebrity" etc that would cause guests to ask for photos, autographs and create a distraction in the park .... they will ask you to stop, change clothes, leave the park etc.  It is private property and their right to do so.
> 
> No reason for anyone who is asked to "stop" to be upset ... it only means Disney thinks you are famous and distracting.  You just tell the guest, "Great to meet you, thanks for saying hi, but unfortunately by Disney rules I can't take a photo with you in the park."


Problems I will never have, hahaha!


----------



## Jennasis

We love the Trackers.  I understand Disney's stance too.  It would never dawn on me to ask for a pic with any famous person (and we have bumped into celebs before).  A hello and we love what you do will suffice.  I have to wonder what then is to become of vloggers who do meets in the park?  Aslo, does this no-pic policy extend to resorts and Disney Springs?


----------



## MaC410

I do understand Disney's reasoning although it still stinks to hear about this happening to some people that basically give Disney free advertising for their parks. I know I've seen stuff about merchandise, events and restaurants from these vlogs that made me give Disney some of my money. 

What I'm curious about though, if this actually is some policy of theirs, are they actually strict with it no matter who the person is? I mean what would happen if someone like Lebron James showed up at Magic Kingdom one day. You can imagine how many people would be following him around asking for pictures and/or autographs. Would Disney ask Lebron to stop?


----------



## embracejg

hertamaniac said:


> Since you posted this publicly, I'll chime in.
> 
> I have watched this vlogger team for well over a year.  Over the course of that time, I've seen he and his wife add new vinyl fences, new EV/HEV vehicles being purchased and many other luxuries being discretely touted.  In so much that even my beloved Fox 35 news has pulled them onto the set for a prime time interview (even though I asked for parity and for DU to share an equal spot).
> 
> With that being said, I very truly admire the ingenuity and artistic ability that once was prevalent with them, but has now been so saturated to the point of drowning.  This has become so abundantly clear to me when I personally witnessed the many thousands of local families looking for some sort of assistance to help pay for their food damages during the hurricane that hit here (specifically Irma).  Perhaps the local vloggers do donate beyond what is publicly declared?
> 
> This is not a case of sour grapes, but a perspective builder for me.  I could no longer support an individual/entity/anomaly that capitalizes (or provides a "service") on a luxury expense for most (I raise my hand as well).
> 
> I guess that is why I see DU as a viable company; they have much more overhead and should/are looking at quarterly/monthly P/E reports.  But, they are an incorporated entity armed with a solid business plan/model and, apparently, the credentials to justify my support.
> 
> Fire away.....



This is absolutely a case of sour grapes. It's the downside of the wide open content possibilities with the internet--people think someone's work on YouTube or any kind of social media is somehow not theirs to earn money from. And I have no idea what your reasoning is for demanding they donate lots and lots of money to Irma causes other than just bashing them.


----------



## disneyvoice

I'm totally perplexed by this, and since I actually ran into Craig and Kylie at Epcot just last week (yes, it was awesome!!) and got a selfie with them I'm puzzled about why this is a problem for Disney.

I don't get why Disney would care that they take pictures with people.  They are not dressed up as Disney characters so I don't understand how guests taking selfies with other guests does not "maintain the integrity of the show."  What show?  Tim and Jen are not CMs so they are not "on stage" and are not a part of "the show".  My DH and I take selfies together and with other friends and family ALL THE TIME at WDW.  It is the same process whether it's my DH and I taking a selfie with another family, or Tim and Jen taking a selfie with another family.  I love Disney (heck, we are building a house close to WDW so we can be there all the time) but I completely disagree with this.  In the end, WDW is dictating which guests are allowed to take selfies and which aren't.  There are a gazillion well known vloggers and Instagrammers in the park all the time.  Is WDW going to tell ALL of them they can't take selfies?  Who is going to determine whether those people are taking selfies with people they know vs. people who are fans??  

I'm willing to bet that absolutely no guests were suddenly ripped away from "the integrity of the show" because I told Craig and Kylie I am a huge fan and asked them if I could get a picture with them.  I honestly don't think anyone was paying any attention.  

As an aside Craig and Kylie are truly lovely people.  They are so incredibly kind.  I was a bit apprehensive to approach them but they were very gracious and encouraging and were more than happy to take a selfie with me.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Content creators should absolutely be able to receive financial benefits from their work. End of story.

It is sad when bloggers, vloggers, and fan sites get bashed for having the audacity to get paid for what they do.

I've blogged for years and it's WORK. Others only see the finished product and think, "Gee, must be nice."


----------



## disneyvoice

hertamaniac said:


> I have watched this vlogger team for well over a year. Over the course of that time, I've seen he and his wife add new vinyl fences, new EV/HEV vehicles being purchased and many other luxuries being discretely touted. In so much that even my beloved Fox 35 news has pulled them onto the set for a prime time interview (even though I asked for parity and for DU to share an equal spot).



I'm confused.  Is your expectation that vloggers should be poor?  I follow MANY vloggers who were very well off BEFORE they started vlogging.  I hardly find adding a vinyl fence to one's property or purchasing a new vehicle (especially the one they bought) to be indicative of an overly luxurious lifestyle.  What does any of that have to do with them as vloggers??


----------



## FCDub

Even if they bought a Tesla, I wouldn't care. Good for them for literally producing content EVERY DAY and being captivating enough to draw an audience.


----------



## hertamaniac

Sorry to the OP to steer this thread off-course.  If someone starts a new thread, I'll gladly expand my rationale.


----------



## revdon64

I'm hoping to run into them on my next trip. DS7 and I watch their vlog all the time. I'd love for my son to be to just say to Tim, "And now it's time to pay the price."


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hertamaniac said:


> Sorry to the OP to steer this thread off-course.  If someone starts a new thread, I'll gladly expand my rationale.


Or...you could start a new thread since you're the one who brought up your feelings towards them.


----------



## Magpie

hertamaniac said:


> Since you posted this publicly, I'll chime in.
> 
> I have watched this vlogger team for well over a year.  Over the course of that time, I've seen he and his wife add new vinyl fences, new EV/HEV vehicles being purchased and many other luxuries being discretely touted.  In so much that even my beloved Fox 35 news has pulled them onto the set for a prime time interview (even though I asked for parity and for DU to share an equal spot).
> 
> With that being said, I very truly admire the ingenuity and artistic ability that once was prevalent with them, but has now been so saturated to the point of drowning.  This has become so abundantly clear to me when I personally witnessed the many thousands of local families looking for some sort of assistance to help pay for their food damages during the hurricane that hit here (specifically Irma).  Perhaps the local vloggers do donate beyond what is publicly declared?
> 
> This is not a case of sour grapes, but a perspective builder for me.  I could no longer support an individual/entity/anomaly that capitalizes (or provides a "service") on a luxury expense for most (I raise my hand as well).
> 
> I guess that is why I see DU as a viable company; they have much more overhead and should/are looking at quarterly/monthly P/E reports.  But, they are an incorporated entity armed with a solid business plan/model and, apparently, the credentials to justify my support.
> 
> Fire away.....




So in other words... you don't support independent content creators.  You only support corporations?


----------



## hertamaniac

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Or...you could start a new thread since you're the one who brought up your feelings towards them.



Why would I do that as I'm not curious about my own position?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hertamaniac said:


> Why would I do that as I'm not curious about my own position?


People don't only create threads because they are curious about their own positions but it is still common enough to create a thread and say something to the effect of "do you agree with me or not?"

You chose to hijack the thread in the first place. You could have created your own thread, stated your opinion, and then let the comments come in. For whatever reason you felt the need to comment on the original poster's thread your stance on the couple in general (which wasn't related to the content) and you were the second poster...after the OP that is.

Then you come back and say " If someone starts a new thread, I'll gladly expand my rationale." Why does someone else need to create a thread when you're perfectly capable of doing so in order to expand your own rationale? If you feel strongly enough about your stance there's no need to wait for someone else to create a thread-you can just create your own. Pretty darn easy IMO to say "as I said on the other thread......but let me expand on that"-no need to wait for someone else.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> People don't only create threads because they are curious about their own positions but it is still common enough to create a thread and say something to the effect of "do you agree with me or not?"
> 
> You chose to hijack the thread in the first place. You could have created your own thread, stated your opinion, and then let the comments come in. For whatever reason you felt the need to comment on the original poster's thread your stance on the couple in general (which wasn't related to the content) and you were the second poster...after the OP that is.
> 
> Then you come back and say " If someone starts a new thread, I'll gladly expand my rationale." Why does someone else need to create a thread when you're perfectly capable of doing so in order to expand your own rationale? If you feel strongly enough about your stance there's no need to wait for someone else to create a thread-you can just create your own. Pretty darn easy IMO to say "as I said on the other thread......but let me expand on that"-no need to wait for someone else.



I thought I already recognized and apologized for hijacking the thread?  Did that not show up previous to your posts?

I see no need for me to start my thread as, once again, stating that I will oblige those that are curious or want further explanation/qualification.  I don't feel strongly enough about it, but am willing to expand on my statement(s) as a courtesy to those that want to engage in a separate dialog.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hertamaniac said:


> I thought I already recognized and apologized for hijacking the thread?  Did that not show up previous to your posts?
> 
> I see no need for me to start my thread as, once again, stating that I will oblige those that are curious or want further explanation/qualification.  *I don't feel strongly enough about it*, but am willing to expand on my statement(s) as a courtesy to those that want to engage in a separate dialog.


To the bolded....okie dokie.

Hey at the end of the day you do you. But suggesting someone else rather than you create another thread for the purpose of expanding on your opinion on the couple comes off......


----------



## mamamelody2

revdon64 said:


> I'm hoping to run into them on my next trip. DS7 and I watch their vlog all the time. I'd love for my son to be to just say to Tim, "And now it's time to pay the price."



I'm totally hoping to run into them too!  It would be awesome!


----------



## disneysteve

I'm not familiar with Tim Tracker so I can't comment specifically on his situation but I can comment on this issue based on other experience. We have a friend who is covered from head to toe with Disney tattoos. For years, he would visit the parks and guests would sometimes want to take a picture with him. At first, it was no problem, but as his tattoo collection expanded and he became more well known (magazine articles, TV interviews, etc.), he started attracting more of a crowd in the parks. That's when Disney stepped in and told him he had to stop doing it. He battled with them for a bit and ultimately, Disney reversed course and embraced him being there. They assigned him a handler/security person when he was in the parks so that at least any crowd he attracted was managed appropriately.


----------



## mamamelody2

Oh, and if they are making some decent $$ from their efforts, good for them!!

I think it's fascinating how new technologies and social media make it possible to make money in ways that were never possible before.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyvoice said:


> I don't get why Disney would care that they take pictures with people.


See my previous post. Disney doesn't care if it's a one-off kind of thing. Heck, if I ran into someone I knew in the park (not a celebrity) and stopped to take a picture with them, that would be perfectly fine. But put a celebrity - even a minor internet celebrity - into the park and have them start attracting a line of people who want a picture, that becomes a problem for Disney. There are crowd control issues, safety issues, liability issues, etc.


----------



## disneysteve

disneyvoice said:


> I'm willing to bet that absolutely no guests were suddenly ripped away from "the integrity of the show" because I told Craig and Kylie I am a huge fan and asked them if I could get a picture with them. I honestly don't think anyone was paying any attention.


I have been with members of the DIS on several occasions where other guests were whispering to each other trying to figure out who the people were that everyone was taking photos of. They realized they must be someone famous but didn't have a clue who they were. It's actually pretty amusing when that happens.

And yes, Craig and Kylie are awesome - well, at least Kylie is . She is the absolute sweetest person you will ever meet. As for Craig, well... just kidding.


----------



## jknc

NOT breaking NEWS...

You can make a very good living from YouTube.

Congrats to Tim and Jenn.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

hertamaniac said:


> Since you posted this publicly, I'll chime in.
> 
> I have watched this vlogger team for well over a year.  Over the course of that time, I've seen he and his wife add new vinyl fences, new EV/HEV vehicles being purchased and many other luxuries being discretely touted.  In so much that even my beloved Fox 35 news has pulled them onto the set for a prime time interview (even though I asked for parity and for DU to share an equal spot).
> 
> With that being said, I very truly admire the ingenuity and artistic ability that once was prevalent with them, but has now been so saturated to the point of drowning.  This has become so abundantly clear to me when I personally witnessed the many thousands of local families looking for some sort of assistance to help pay for their food damages during the hurricane that hit here (specifically Irma).  Perhaps the local vloggers do donate beyond what is publicly declared?
> 
> This is not a case of sour grapes, but a perspective builder for me.  I could no longer support an individual/entity/anomaly that capitalizes (or provides a "service") on a luxury expense for most (I raise my hand as well).
> 
> I guess that is why I see DU as a viable company; they have much more overhead and should/are looking at quarterly/monthly P/E reports.  But, they are an incorporated entity armed with a solid business plan/model and, apparently, the credentials to justify my support.
> 
> Fire away.....



Luxuries...???  Please...you don’t even believe the stuff your typing.  This is a hit job to a lovely couple that shares their life on YouTube.

They owe no one nothing.


----------



## embracejg

Judging from afar, it almost looks like Orlando has a vlogger-based economy.


----------



## hertamaniac

New thread stream created to maintain OP's original intent.


----------



## JaneBanks

This is nothing new.  A few years ago, Joe and Ashley from See Ya Reel Soon were told no more meet and greets.  They would plan a time and place to have a meet and greet while they were in WDW but after a few, Disney put an end to it.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I know too Tm and Jenn have all along, since I started watching, clearly stated in their YouseDay mail vlogs I've seen that you DON'T have to send them anything, or buy them anything.  They have also said they do not do meet and greets (answering questions/requests for this), because "Disney does not like them".


----------



## manicstreet

LYSE said:


> In the world of YouTube they are mildly successful, their estimated income should be about $214,000 since 2009...which only ends up being 26-27k a year pre tax (plus the unknown income from merch)
> 
> The DIS accepts patreon now which is fine, but by contrast the trackers do not



Geez, I figured they made $214,000 a year at least. All the work they do for $30k? No thanks!


----------



## old feller

Tim and Jenn are real people doing what they love and get paid for their hard work
I think people may still take photos,we will see.
Ding Dang they are great to watch and have helped me a ton. Cheers to you  and see you tomorrow


----------



## BradChristian

From following Tim's twitter... It sounds like he had multiple families approach him near the Jungle (Jingle) Cruise while shooting his Christmas Updates Vlog. That caused a group of people around Tim and that sent Disney security into 'Meet Up' dispersement mode.

As mentioned above - 'See Ya Reel Soon' was scolded a few years ago when they had a low key meet up in the parks, so it has long been policy to not hold events in the park without Disney Authorization. This is mainly because Disney can charge a hot $$$ to groups who rent areas of the parks out for events.

I think you are fine to take a photo with Tim, but don't approach if a large crowd is forming. 

My question in all of this is HOW does Lou Mongello do monthly meet ups in the parks? It looks like he does them in quick service places where it could be considered friends getting a meal together? Not sure there. I've asked but not got any reply. 

As for Tracker's income... Tim and Jenn are both full time youtubers now. Tim had been low key about his former job because he worked with children and didn't want any crazies to interfere with that workplace. Over the summer their YouTube earnings spiked and they were on track to make almost $300,000 from the channel. However... YouTube is constantly revamping their monetization policies, so their actual income is far less than that off their main channel. Tim and Jenn do have some other YouTube channels that bring income as well (MyThemeParkPOV) but they are doing well for a 'normal' family and that is why we have seen the home renovations and new car purchase. However - Their home (which is not in Orlando) is fairly modest compared to most of the country.

I think Tim and Jenn deserve every dollar they get form YouTube. They have been posting daily for over 6 years now... They have created a brand and they should be rewarded for it by all the T-Shirt Sales and ad revenue from YouTube. 

They are invited to some events as 'media' - but for the most part... They pay out of pocket for most expenses (see recent Disneyland trip), and being self employed - 25% of the revenue goes directly to the government. So the '$300k' is nice, but they are by no means rich.

The sad thing about all of this is how mean the internet is towards 'internet celebrities' - They are trolled very often on Twitter and people set up accounts that reveal their real names and actual address. They downplay this often, but I know that it has got to send up red flags for security and safety with these stalkers.

Big lesson here... Respect. People on YouTube and TV are real people... they have feelings and the trolls do hurt.


----------



## FCDub

BradChristian said:


> My question in all of this is HOW does Lou Mongello do monthly meet ups in the parks? It looks like he does them in quick service places where it could be considered friends getting a meal together? Not sure there. I've asked but not got any reply.



Lou will never say a bad word about Disney EVER, so I'm sure there's some perks that come with that – including certain people looking the other way during those meet-ups.


----------



## kbelle8995

Tim Tracker and Jen make excellent videos.  If they are able to get an income from that more power to them.

I enjoy their chemistry and think they are a hoot.  Would love to meet them in the park or any of the disers just to say Hello


----------



## MikeTaylor

Being an audio engineer, I work with "celebrities" (some I know, some I don't) all the time, so I know how fickle (for lack of a better word) crowds can be and seen how artists deal with that. Believe me, it can most certainly be a safety issue. I cringe watching Josh Bell's walk-through Disneyland videos when girls react and start following him. The line is definitely crossed when instead of an autograph or selfie, they want hair or clothing. Without security present, things can get out-of-hand very quickly.

I feel like the Trackers do not fit into this category. While they are well-known among the vlog and parks community, their target demographic should definitely behave themselves if they ever saw them doing their job. That being said, you never know what could happen.


----------



## Tom P.

One of my goals in life is to get a selfie with @WebmasterPete in front of Boatwright's and with @DisneyKevin in front of Coral Reef...

Just saying.


----------



## Leroymond

Because there is a rule about non-Disney sanctioned meet-and-greets, I bet some previous non-Disney meet-and-greet ruined this for everyone else.  That's usually why these rules are in place.


----------



## dhenry63

I met Tim in August at Hollywood studios and he took a selfie with me


----------



## NuttyDisneyDad

I just want to change the subject lol.... Bring back the daily vlog Adam The Woo!!!!


----------



## FCDub

NuttyDisneyDad said:


> I just want to change the subject lol.... Bring back the daily vlog Adam The Woo!!!!



Please no. That guy is unbearable.


----------



## woolf5150

Who cares?!  Aren't we all just taking pictures with friends!


----------



## Jennasis

FCDub said:


> Lou will never say a bad word about Disney EVER, so I'm sure there's some perks that come with that – including certain people looking the other way during those meet-ups.


Puhlease. I have been at several of Lou's meets where security came over and made us all disperse. He gets no preferential treatment.


----------



## Jennasis

And yet tour groups get to chant and sing or do their cheerleading routines wherever and whenever en masse.


----------



## CJLove79

MaC410 said:


> I do understand Disney's reasoning although it still stinks to hear about this happening to some people that basically give Disney free advertising for their parks. I know I've seen stuff about merchandise, events and restaurants from these vlogs that made me give Disney some of my money.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Jennasis said:


> And yet tour groups get to chant and sing or do their cheerleading routines wherever and whenever en masse.



Ugh.  I was trapped in the SE line when a group of Brazilians went into a flash mob singing AND dancing.  They needed more practice, it wasn't good.


----------



## BradChristian

Jennasis said:


> Puhlease. I have been at several of Lou's meets where security came over and made us all disperse. He gets no preferential treatment.



Interesting! I was talking to Logan Sekulow (WDW Today) and he is at the point to where he doesn't want to build another show based on Disney because he worries about how Disney could crush it in a minute if they wanted to.

Vlogs, Podcast and Networks like the Dis and TheTimTracker are new territory for corporate america... I admire Pete, Tim, and all the innovators who thought outside the box so many years ago...

Heck - Bob Varley was SO ahead of his time. Kart Kam and his public access show? Primitive by today's standards but incredibly innovative for the time.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Don't see the interest in taking a selfie with a vlogger myself TBH, I'm there to take photos of my family. If there was a massive group round the guy though, fair enough for Disneg CM to ask them to move on and as to what they earn, none of anyone but the taxmans business.


----------



## Cornish Lad

FCDub said:


> Please no. That guy is unbearable.


Luckily he has retired himself from those daily blogs - phew!


----------



## FCDub

Jennasis said:


> Puhlease. I have been at several of Lou's meets where security came over and made us all disperse. He gets no preferential treatment.



Good to know.


----------



## NuttyDisneyDad

Cornish Lad said:


> Luckily he has retired himself from those daily blogs - phew!


I have it on good authority that he is prepping for a comeback!!! Woohoo


----------



## JerseyJanice

FCDub said:


> Please no. That guy is unbearable.



FWIW it’s quite easy to not see any vlogger you don’t enjoy watching. 

I really enjoy Tim and Jenn Tracker’s YouTube videos, and if they are making an income out of them, I think that’s great. Not everyone has on-camera charisma, but they do.

I would love to find a way to make a living by visiting Disney’s parks and resorts. But I would not have the talent to find things to film and talk about as prolifically as they do. Let alone, I don’t have the look or speaking ability that translates as well in video. Not to mention that I don’t have great photography skills, and my husband is worse behind the camera than I am.

The Trackers are earning their bread honestly, and they are naturally engaging on film. Kudos to them, but I’m not likely to ask for a photo and def not an autograph. I would tell them that I liked their videos though. LOL!


----------



## old feller

NuttyDisneyDad said:


> I have it on good authority that he is prepping for a comeback!!! Woohoo


He posted a pic today on social media from The Grand Canyon


----------



## dalt01

i have always though that Tim would get annoying very fast ............and god forbid ya get a few drinks in him.


----------



## jwhitty5

Anything and anyone is better than Frank Goodman of Dizney Junkies (facebook) doing his idiotic facebook lives in the parks. He is the *worst.

*


----------



## MushyMushy

jwhitty5 said:


> Anything and anyone is better than Frank Goodman of Dizney Junkies (facebook) doing his idiotic facebook lives in the parks. He is the *worst.
> *



Isn't that the truth? One of these days that guy is going to come unhinged. I hope he's being closely monitored.


----------



## momandmousefan

SorcererHeidi said:


> I know too Tm and Jenn have all along, since I started watching, clearly stated in their YouseDay mail vlogs I've seen that you DON'T have to send them anything, or buy them anything.  They have also said they do not do meet and greets (answering questions/requests for this), because "Disney does not like them".


Now THIS is really silly of Disney and their marketing dept.  If they were smart they'd try to work with them as they represent a gold mine of marketing and advertising for them.  I'm biased of course, I rather enjoy a lot of the different vloggers work.

As far as the discussion about vlogger income and how they spend it...who the heck cares.  It is ridiculous to judge someone for working hard, and getting paid unless they are immensely greedy jerks who steal from the poor and that's probably definitely not the case with vloggers.  lol.


----------



## Sean91

I'm not convinced this is true to be honest, it could easily be a case of "I don't want to take selfies anymore, lets lame Disney"


----------



## Magpie

Sean91 said:


> I'm not convinced this is true to be honest, it could easily be a case of "I don't want to take selfies anymore, lets lame Disney"



What leads you to doubt it?  Or to think they'd be lying?

Tim and Jen are not the first to have reported being asked not to do meet and greets with guests.  Also, Disney's own site states:

All Guests may dress as their favorite character, but may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
While a YouTube personality is not technically "in costume", it's functionally the same thing.  Disney does not want to have non-Disney-employees in any way appearing to represent them, for obvious liability reasons.


----------



## Sean91

Magpie said:


> What leads you to doubt it?  Or to think they'd be lying?
> 
> Tim and Jen are not the first to have reported being asked not to do meet and greets with guests.  Also, Disney's own site states:
> 
> All Guests may dress as their favorite character, but may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
> While a YouTube personality is not technically "in costume", it's functionally the same thing.  Disney does not want to have non-Disney-employees in any way appearing to represent them, for obvious liability reasons.



It's just my personal feeling on the matter.


----------



## Jennasis

Sean91 said:


> I'm not convinced this is true to be honest, it could easily be a case of "I don't want to take selfies anymore, lets lame Disney"



I am pretty sure there was a vlog of it when it happened.  Not the actual interaction with the guard but while he was in the park he said he had just been approached by management after being followed for a bit and then told.

FWIW, Dh said he has seen pics of him and guests online since so Tim may be treating this as a one-off from a single manager or perhaps he was contacted by managment or PR and said it's okay just keep it toned down/on the down-low.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Sean91 said:


> It's just my personal feeling on the matter.



Tim doesn't come across as that type Sean, maybe I'm just limiting my scope to believing what he's actually saying.  I would think he would address it differently if he didn't want to take the selfies than blame Disney for it.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

why does Disney or anyone care?


----------



## Magpie

AdamEfimoff said:


> why does Disney or anyone care?



Because any "celebrity" (or other recognizable person, even if they're not strictly celebrities) who is in the park, and doing meet-and-greets with guests, can be perceived as representing Disney.  If the celebrity acts badly, that reflects on Disney and puts them in a position of liability.

Disney controls the "show" (namely everything the guest experiences while on Disney property, including rides, characters, meet-and-greets and general atmosphere) very tightly, in order to ensure a consistent, predictable experience for every guest.  Every meet-and-greet opportunity on Disney property is carefully planned and orchestrated.

From Disney's perspective, this is less about Tim and the chaos he probably wouldn't create, and more about being strictly consistent in protecting their image and their product (which is the experience guests have of visiting the parks).

I think we forget sometimes that Disney parks are private property, and not public spaces.  We're basically walking around a giant stage set, with actors on every side.  It's understandable if the company would prefer guests didn't start playing the part of castmembers.


----------



## Clare Voince

Sean91 said:


> It's just my personal feeling on the matter.



This what I hate about society today.. people basing their opinions on feelings instead of facts. You made a baseless accusation with nothing but your feeling to back it up. I hope you are more cautious in the future and resist passing judgment on others so easily.


----------



## Terry Hoggard

hertamaniac said:


> Since you posted this publicly, I'll chime in.
> 
> I have watched this vlogger team for well over a year.  Over the course of that time, I've seen he and his wife add new vinyl fences, new EV/HEV vehicles being purchased and many other luxuries being discretely touted.  In so much that even my beloved Fox 35 news has pulled them onto the set for a prime time interview (even though I asked for parity and for DU to share an equal spot).
> 
> With that being said, I very truly admire the ingenuity and artistic ability that once was prevalent with them, but has now been so saturated to the point of drowning.  This has become so abundantly clear to me when I personally witnessed the many thousands of local families looking for some sort of assistance to help pay for their food damages during the hurricane that hit here (specifically Irma).  Perhaps the local vloggers do donate beyond what is publicly declared?
> 
> This is not a case of sour grapes, but a perspective builder for me.  I could no longer support an individual/entity/anomaly that capitalizes (or provides a "service") on a luxury expense for most (I raise my hand as well).
> 
> I guess that is why I see DU as a viable company; they have much more overhead and should/are looking at quarterly/monthly P/E reports.  But, they are an incorporated entity armed with a solid business plan/model and, apparently, the credentials to justify my support.
> 
> Fire away.....


The ev you're talking about is around 30-35k its not an expensive car by any means also means the payment is probably around $350-400 a month which again isn't a lot when you dont have kids he has a job outside YouTube and after seen some of the beaters theyve went through they deserved a good car, and the small vinyl fence also doesnt cost a ton on their small lot but someone seems jealous of seeing other upgrade their property little by little to make it more efficient, ive never heard of anyone doing that before lol. Why would they donate when they themselves were without power for over a week and ended up in a hotel?


----------



## Redd1989

Leroymond said:


> Because there is a rule about non-Disney sanctioned meet-and-greets, I bet some previous non-Disney meet-and-greet ruined this for everyone else.  That's usually why these rules are in place.



Yes and thats a real shame but understand why they did it.


----------



## KC Mouse

Mixman88 said:


> I just saw on Tim Trackers twitter Disney security advised him to not accept picture requests with guests. I'm not sure if the Dis Unplugged team has been contacted as well?  The Dis team is out there visible on social media. They have a big following. Why single out Tim? There are other Disney vloggers out there too? I'm sure the Dis team gets asked for some photos when spotted in the parks. Could Disney be putting the hammer down now?



Im sorry but this really chaps my hide.  If I paid to enter the park and Tim Trackers paid to enter the park, why on earth am I not allowed to take a photo with him?  Disney can't discriminate against one man.  Or better yet what if I wanted to use my photo pass and have one of those guys take our photo?  You can bet the farm that Disney World capitalizes on all this free publicity from all these bloggers.

Its really a symbiotic relationship.  Disney draws customers to visit the parks.  Customers that long for more WDW in their life.  Bloggers meet that disire by producing videos.  The bloggers long to live the dream of getting paid to go to WDW.  Disney draws even more customers because of all the promoting the bloggers do on you tube.  Disney World makes billions off the entire process.

I would NEVER thought of going to Disneyland if Pete hadn't been raving about how good the weather, food and location was.


----------



## rteetz

Just so everyone is aware this was a one time thing. Tim and Jenn have said it must’ve been an angry CM because they’ve been allowed to do it since.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

KC Mouse said:


> Im sorry but this really chaps my hide.  If I paid to enter the park and Tim Trackers paid to enter the park, why on earth am I not allowed to take a photo with him?  Disney can't discriminate against one man.  Or better yet what if I wanted to use my photo pass and have one of those guys take our photo?  You can bet the farm that Disney World capitalizes on all this free publicity from all these bloggers.
> 
> Its really a symbiotic relationship.  Disney draws customers to visit the parks.  Customers that long for more WDW in their life.  Bloggers meet that disire by producing videos.  The bloggers long to live the dream of getting paid to go to WDW.  Disney draws even more customers because of all the promoting the bloggers do on you tube.  Disney World makes billions off the entire process.
> 
> I would NEVER thought of going to Disneyland if Pete hadn't been raving about how good the weather, food and location was.


The compensation the mom bloggers get for all the work they do is a pittance and most of them are so desperate for any type of sponsorship they willingly work for it to be an official blogger for them.

15-30 get picked to go to the red carpet events and such...I'm not talking about the official Disney panel...I mean your average mom bloggers/lifestyle bloggers. But, for the most part, they are happy to accept whatever box of swag Disney sends them and post away!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

rteetz said:


> Just so everyone is aware this was a one time thing. Tim and Jenn have said it must’ve been an angry CM because they’ve been allowed to do it since.


I thought I'd heard them say they'd taken pics with folks since then, but wasn't sure;  Thanx very much for clarifying, Ryan!!


----------



## BachataMan

I got a picture with him during the EPCOT 35th anniversary.


----------



## Phillie_Boy

People were taking pictures with him last week at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Hunterr

BachataMan said:


> I got a picture with him during the EPCOT 35th anniversary.





Phillie_Boy said:


> People were taking pictures with him last week at the Magic Kingdom.



I think they just would rather not it turn into a line/crowd of people situation. They're not gonna police people taking selfies with anyone


----------



## disney1474

Love Tim and Jen and watch them every day.  they work hard and get paid for it.  That's the American way.  Keep up the great job and keep those videos coming!  Maybe one day i'll meet them in the parks


----------



## michelleiada

I love Tim and Jen Tracker and very much enjoy the content of their vlogs.  They deserve whatever income it generates.  It is evident that they put a lot of time and energy into what they do and we get to enjoy it for free.  I hope they continue to be successful because that means they are giving the fans what they want...more Disney.  They are real people,  with great personality, sharing the love of Disney.  Kudos to them!


----------



## Leopardchucks

I love Tim & Jenn as well!
I would definitely say hello to them, and (depending on their activity) ask to take a picture.

*nerd confession*
I’ve also got a low key crush on Adam the Woo. Lol
I’d totally try to get a selfie with him too.


----------



## Hunterr

Leopardchucks said:


> *nerd confession*
> I’ve also got a low key crush on Adam the Woo. Lol.



oh thank the maker,  i thought i was the only one.


----------



## GeneralTso

This is so silly. People are taking pictures and selfies all over the park. 
If this were truly being enforced, Ryno better get a handler because he would cause a mob scene.  He is the nicest guy and people always want a picture with him.


----------



## Wild4Walt

SorcererHeidi said:


> I will keep this sweet and simple, as I'm not sure how far to discuss "another vlog" here without violating TOS, and it makes me uncomfortable to talk about that here anyway.  However - Tim does work, and while Jenn no longer does, since they pump out extremely enjoyable content - 365 days a year - and I have no IDEA how much time, expense, talent, and effort is involved, but I'm quite sure it's pretty daunting - I believe they are entitled to whatever they have in life.  Besides - everyone has the same perogative to watch, or not, as is SO often pointed out here.
> 
> Work hard, enjoy hard, IMHO.  'Nuff said.



Wonderfully put.


----------



## BKSinAZ

Many people are jealous of others who are making money, even if that means YouTube vloggers. 
Some people envious of others who receive free gifts at and donations.


----------



## Just People

Tim Tracker is actually a lot more tolerable since he got rid of his "LOOK AT ME" dumb mustache.  There's another guy, he always wears a black and white baseball hat and has an irritatingly phony cartoon voice, he's just the worst.  Adam The Woo is getting a little long on the tooth for his punk gimmick, but he's ok.


----------



## KellyHonos

I see this post is a couple years old, but I was not aware that Disney will ask certain people to not take photos with guests....What is the point of them asking that people do this? I'm not really sure I understand? Do they ask celebs to not take photos with guests when they choose to visit the parks as well? Are they asked to refrain from doing so because it can cause a herd? I'm lost


----------



## KellyHonos

KellyHonos said:


> I see this post is a couple years old, but I was not aware that Disney will ask certain people to not take photos with guests....What is the point of them asking that people do this? I'm not really sure I understand? Do they ask celebs to not take photos with guests when they choose to visit the parks as well? Are they asked to refrain from doing so because it can cause a herd? I'm lost


Okay, so I read through the first 3 pages and got a gist of why Disney would ask this. I understand to a degree, but also, unless the actual GUESTS are informed that there will be no photo ops with the "famous" (I hate that word) guest, people will still crowd around the person, regardless of photos being involved or not. So how does asking the "famous" person to refrain from taking photos with eager guests bring crowding and herding to a stop? I don't think it does. Does anyone know who Grav3yardgirl is on youtube? She has millions of subs, which makes her pretty "famous" in terms of Youtube, and she has had meet and greets in WDW before...I wonder if she got clearance from the Magic Kingdom beforehand? To me, it always sounded like it was thrown together by her and her subs. Now it makes me interested to go back into her old videos about being in WDW and see how it went. I don't watch her much anymore so I can't recall how long ago she was there last, but I recall her saying something about "Meet me in front of the haunted mansion" (her fav ride). I understand that when a concentration of people forms in one single spot, it can cause issues, but I still don't understand how asking the "famous" person to not take photos with guests does anything to aid in the issue. Very interesting, to say the least.


----------



## verleniahall

Ive seen people in other groups get selfies with Tim and Jenn so I think it might have been a thing for that one time


----------



## ELLH

Just People said:


> Tim Tracker is actually a lot more tolerable since he got rid of his "LOOK AT ME" dumb mustache.



The ironic thing is your avatar has the same "LOOK AT ME", "dumb" mustache.  




Just People said:


> There's another guy, he always wears a black and white baseball hat and has an irritatingly phony cartoon voice, he's just the worst.



If you're talking about Justin Scarred... I'm 100% with you on the voice/theatrics.  Not my cup of tea.


----------



## cmwade77

verleniahall said:


> Ive seen people in other groups get selfies with Tim and Jenn so I think it might have been a thing for that one time


Since that OP said something, he had clarification given to him and he has mentioned it in a couple of videos, basically if it is disrupting park operations or impacting other guests enjoyment of the parks, it isn't allowed, mostly this is they don't want a large group of people surrounding them, but one or two occasionally is usually fine. This basic rule is true for everyone, regardless of if they are recognizable or not, it is just that those who are recognizable get held to a higher standard.

Additionally, some of this may also tie into the fact that Disney is now inviting them to more and more events and giving them things to review and Disney expects them to give honest reviews about both what they liked and didn't like.


----------



## SL6827

Wonder if they have said anything to Micheal Kay?


----------



## Fireline

SL6827 said:


> Wonder if they have said anything to Micheal Kay?



I could see security asking Michael Kay to not take selfies with guests, but by the end of the conversation security would be asking for a selfie with him. He’s that nice. Lol

But from a numbers standpoint
Tim Tracker has over 580000 subs
Vs
Michael Kay’s 28000
So Tim is definitely 
more noticeable.
But I certainly keep an eye out for either one of them.


----------



## disneysteve

SL6827 said:


> Wonder if they have said anything to Micheal Kay?


I have no idea who that is ‍


----------



## SL6827

disneysteve said:


> I have no idea who that is ‍


Google him. Very unique guy.


----------



## Farro

I don't think I would ask for a selfie, but I sure would point at Tim Tracker and yell "King Of The Bus!"


----------



## Fireline

disneysteve said:


> I have no idea who that is ‍


A very enthusiastic Disney fan. To say the least.


----------



## DomesticPrincess

TL;DR: Disney is saying this for very good security purposes.

Alrighty so I logged in from lurking just to reply to this because I like Tim and Jenn. Tim in particular is just a guy who found a way to turn his personal interest and hobby into a money maker. Always nice to see someone actually able to make that ridiculous turn what you love into your job advice into at least somewhat of a reality.

Disney rules regarding costumed random adults and famous people not taking selfies and photos with random other guests is simple good security regulation. With most photos being downloads which are free or incredibly low cost they don't have a reason to care about the photos from a monetary standpoint. They are trying to prevent stuff like some random in a costume leading a child who isn't being properly watched after away, or a group collecting blocking traffic potentially endangering guests. Easier to stop a problem before it starts than try to clean up the aftermath.


----------



## Angry Duck

Jenn Tracker is starting to annoy me. She comes off very preachy.


----------



## cmwade77

Angry Duck said:


> Jenn Tracker is starting to annoy me. She comes off very preachy.


Huh? We watch most of their videos and she doesn't come across that way at all to me. A lot of times I can see where a comment comes from, but honestly on this one, I can't even see where that comment would come from. In fact, I was watching his latest on on the Pirate Mini Golf and was thinking that she hasn't been in enough of the videos as of late. I know she does a lot of the editing, but still I like when they are together in videos.

That being said, this topic is more about them being asked not to take pictures with guests in the park, although I think that has loosened from what they were told back when the OP had started this thread in November of 2017. I think that it has taken time for Disney to adjust their policies and thinking on how to handle this without disrupting park operations.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Totally agree on all points, @cmwade77!  I thought it was just me that was extremely puzzled at this characterization of Jenn.  Glad to see I wasn't.  You're right about the editing, she also stays home quite a bit (and they both hurry home when out together) to take care of/be with Bandit, since his cancer diagnosis awhile ago.  Very caring, nurturing, selfless fur parents, IMHO.

I also agree with your 2nd statement that things have apparently relaxed since Tim was originally told that.  I think it was a combination of a CM who took their job a bit too far that day/time, and maybe there were more than a few random people here and there scattered throughout the day wanting to take pics.    Fan pics and the "now it's time to pay the price" guest outros take place in the video commonly now.  And as long as they don't create a public nuisance, rightfully so!


----------



## Angry Duck

cmwade77 said:


> Huh? We watch most of their videos and she doesn't come across that way at all to me. A lot of times I can see where a comment comes from, but honestly on this one, I can't even see where that comment would come from. In fact, I was watching his latest on on the Pirate Mini Golf and was thinking that she hasn't been in enough of the videos as of late. I know she does a lot of the editing, but still I like when they are together in videos.
> 
> That being said, this topic is more about them being asked not to take pictures with guests in the park, although I think that has loosened from what they were told back when the OP had started this thread in November of 2017. I think that it has taken time for Disney to adjust their policies and thinking on how to handle this without disrupting park operations.



Yes very. Very preachy. And the panic attack thing every time it's something unpleasant to be done is getting old. Most people get stressed driving or in crowds. I say grow up a little. She tweets about being a "strong women", while sitting at home in fear while her husband goes out and makes a living. She has to be driven around like a child...but yeah strong women. She is not my cup of tea.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Agree to disagree, I guess.


----------



## disney1474

I love the both of them and they're videos!


----------



## cmwade77

Angry Duck said:


> Yes very. Very preachy. And the panic attack thing every time it's something unpleasant to be done is getting old. Most people get stressed driving or in crowds. I say grow up a little. She tweets about being a "strong women", while sitting at home in fear while her husband goes out and makes a living. She has to be driven around like a child...but yeah strong women. She is not my cup of tea.


First off, you do know she has a day job that doesn't involve YouTube, right? She doesn't just sit at home all day and as to why Tim tends to drive is probably the same reason I tend to drive when going places. I honestly can't handle being in the passenger seat. Seriously, I get very anxious any time that I am in a situation where I am not the one behind the wheel, with the exception of being on the buses at Disney World. Even local public transit when I have to take it makes me nervous, not because of the other passengers, but because I am not the one driving. So I never assume that something is because they don't want to do it.

Secondly, have you every personally known anyone who has panic attacks? I do and honestly, telling them to "grow up a little" is actually very offensive. I don't know what may have happened in her life to cause her to have panic attacks nor do I know how severe they are or are not, but honestly that is for her to judge, not me. After almost having one myself at Fantasmic! on our last Disney World trip because everyone kept pressing in behind my ECV  and kicking it in the back because they were in an area they weren't even supposed to be standing in, I can say I have an even deeper appreciation for those that do have panic attacks more frequently. Luckily, I was finally able to get a manager to intervene and they finally kept the area clear, but it was a major issue.

And yes, I know this post is probably going to come across as preachy, but such is life, because really she doesn't come off as preachy in the least. She comes across as informative and trying to help people understand when others are having issues similar to her panic attacks and I think that is fair.


----------



## GPC0321

I love the Trackers and watch them all the time, but I'd never bother them for a selfie anyway. Their videos are so much fun, and it's obvious they really love what they do. I'd hate for that to end because they could no longer walk around the parks without being mobbed by fans. 

I'm not saying I wouldn't say 'hello' if an appropriate opportunity arose. And heaven knows I'd be thrilled to do a "Now it's time to pay the price"! But if I ever see them doing their thing in the parks, I'll be one of the doofuses in the background pointing and having a silent hissy-fit, LOL!

They seem like genuinely good people to me.


----------



## cmwade77

GPC0321 said:


> I love the Trackers and watch them all the time, but I'd never bother them for a selfie anyway. Their videos are so much fun, and it's obvious they really love what they do. I'd hate for that to end because they could no longer walk around the parks without being mobbed by fans.
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't say 'hello' if an appropriate opportunity arose. And heaven knows I'd be thrilled to do a "Now it's time to pay the price"! But if I ever see them doing their thing in the parks, I'll be one of the doofuses in the background pointing and having a silent hissy-fit, LOL!
> 
> They seem like genuinely good people to me.


Same here, I mean if I sat next to them while eating or something and the tables were close, I might say hi, but otherwise, as you say I wouldn't want to end up seeing mobs of people around them, then they couldn't actually do what they do.


----------



## Angry Duck

cmwade77 said:


> First off, you do know she has a day job that doesn't involve YouTube, right? She doesn't just sit at home all day and as to why Tim tends to drive is probably the same reason I tend to drive when going places. I honestly can't handle being in the passenger seat. Seriously, I get very anxious any time that I am in a situation where I am not the one behind the wheel, with the exception of being on the buses at Disney World. Even local public transit when I have to take it makes me nervous, not because of the other passengers, but because I am not the one driving. So I never assume that something is because they don't want to do it.
> 
> Secondly, have you every personally known anyone who has panic attacks? I do and honestly, telling them to "grow up a little" is actually very offensive. I don't know what may have happened in her life to cause her to have panic attacks nor do I know how severe they are or are not, but honestly that is for her to judge, not me. After almost having one myself at Fantasmic! on our last Disney World trip because everyone kept pressing in behind my ECV  and kicking it in the back because they were in an area they weren't even supposed to be standing in, I can say I have an even deeper appreciation for those that do have panic attacks more frequently. Luckily, I was finally able to get a manager to intervene and they finally kept the area clear, but it was a major issue.
> 
> And yes, I know this post is probably going to come across as preachy, but such is life, because really she doesn't come off as preachy in the least. She comes across as informative and trying to help people understand when others are having issues similar to her panic attacks and I think that is fair.



No sorry she does not have a job beyond YouTube. All she does is edit the videos. My irritation with her comes from the fact she has panic attacks at things she doesn't want to do, unpleasant things like driving in traffic. Do any of us like driving in traffic? It is an unpleasant fact of life that we all have to deal with. Not Jenn! This strong woman has to be driven around, like a 12 year old. Also as I was thinking about it. Jenn also seems to complain a lot. Is she ever happy with a meal, or anything really?


----------



## GPC0321

Angry Duck said:


> Jenn also seems to complain a lot.



She ain't the only one.


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## GPC0321

Angry Duck said:


> No sorry she does not have a job beyond YouTube. All she does is edit the videos. My irritation with her comes from the fact she has panic attacks at things she doesn't want to do, unpleasant things like driving in traffic. Do any of us like driving in traffic? It is an unpleasant fact of life that we all have to deal with. Not Jenn! This strong woman has to be driven around, like a 12 year old. Also as I was thinking about it. Jenn also seems to complain a lot. Is she ever happy with a meal, or anything really?


And just to hopefully educate you on a topic you seem woefully uninformed about, panic attacks aren't simply experiencing something "unpleasant". Panic attacks are legitimately dangerous, especially behind the wheel of a car, and even more so if that car is in the midst of thick traffic. Personally, I wouldn't want someone prone to panic attacks driving along a crowded freeway with me. That's dangerous. Expecting a person like that to just get over it and drive in traffic anyway is asking for trouble.


----------



## Braddy007

My only complaint, if you want to call it that with Tim is that he is sometimes too pro Disney and comes off as a walking commercial. Everything isn't awesome all the time, it's ok to say something negative.

Then again,  I can't blame him. Tim's making money and Disney is inviting him to events so he's doing something right.


----------



## cmwade77

Braddy007 said:


> My only complaint, if you want to call it that with Tim is that he is sometimes too pro Disney and comes off as a walking commercial. Everything isn't awesome all the time, it's ok to say something negative.
> 
> Then again,  I can't blame him. Tim's making money and Disney is inviting him to events so he's doing something right.


Except, he does indeed say when there are things he doesn't like, but even with things he doesn't care for, he still finds the positive in it.


----------



## cmwade77

Angry Duck said:


> No sorry she does not have a job beyond YouTube. All she does is edit the videos. My irritation with her comes from the fact she has panic attacks at things she doesn't want to do, unpleasant things like driving in traffic. Do any of us like driving in traffic? It is an unpleasant fact of life that we all have to deal with. Not Jenn! This strong woman has to be driven around, like a 12 year old. Also as I was thinking about it. Jenn also seems to complain a lot. Is she ever happy with a meal, or anything really?


Unless something has changed fairly recently (which is possible), she does have a job outside of YouTube, they just don't talk about it much. And if she doesn't have a job outside of YouTube, so what?

And I can see you never have dealt with panic attacks or hadhanyone you are close to deal with the or you would know how truly dangerous they could be, especially behind the wheel.


----------



## Disney_Ummi




----------



## SaintsManiac

Angry Duck said:


> No sorry she does not have a job beyond YouTube. All she does is edit the videos. My irritation with her comes from the fact she has panic attacks at things she doesn't want to do, unpleasant things like driving in traffic. Do any of us like driving in traffic? It is an unpleasant fact of life that we all have to deal with. Not Jenn! This strong woman has to be driven around, like a 12 year old. Also as I was thinking about it. Jenn also seems to complain a lot. Is she ever happy with a meal, or anything really?






Seems like you watched a few videos and decided to make this extremely critical post.

Been watching them daily for years. You have it all wrong.


----------



## YesterDark

Why is this a thread?


----------



## firefly_ris

Braddy007 said:


> My only complaint, if you want to call it that with Tim is that he is sometimes too pro Disney and comes off as a walking commercial. Everything isn't awesome all the time, it's ok to say something negative.
> 
> Then again,  I can't blame him. Tim's making money and Disney is inviting him to events so he's doing something right.



I find him to be a generally pleasant and positive personality, but there are definitely times he is not impressed with something, especially food. He seems to have a pretty 'plain' palette and doesn't like a lot of ethnic foods (generally), and no seafood either, so when they are reviewing food I prefer he has his wife with him that eats a more wide variety of things, ha. I've only been watching his channel for a little over a year so I don't know what the older videos are like. But yeah, he is still critical of things, but I think his kind of positive personality can gloss it over a little.


----------



## braycon

YesterDark said:


> Why is this a thread?



That's a great question.


----------



## KingLlama

BREAKING: Poster whose name includes the word "Angry" has problem with someone.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I have plenty more to say (as usual, I know!  LOL), but refuse to breathe anymore life into this conversation, nor possibly skirt the TOS, as I posted MUCH earlier in this thread.  I also choose to spend my time and energy these days (since I also suffer panic attacks when I try to drive, and ended up with spinal fusion surgery due to a horrible accident in which I was pretty much t-boned  the 1 time I chose to try in my mid-30's, "sucking up" my fear, and choosing to "be a grownup" and not be "driven around like a 12 year old girl") spreading support and positivity when and where I can - here, and elsewhere on the internet, and IRL, not arguing.    If that makes me a little girl, and more like Jenn (and Tim) Tracker - honey - I'll proudly TAKE it!!!!


----------



## cmwade77

YesterDark said:


> Why is this a thread?


Because like many threads on these boards it has managed to get off topic while yet still being slightly related to the original post.

Really, this should be more about Youtubers and how the can and can't interact with fans in the parks and be within Disney's rules.


----------



## cmwade77

SorcererHeidi said:


> I have plenty more to say (as usual, I know!  LOL), but refuse to breathe anymore life into this conversation, nor possibly skirt the TOS, as I posted MUCH earlier n this thread.  I also choose to spend my time and energy these days (since I also suffer panic attacks when I try to drive, and ended up with spinal fusion surgery due to a horrible accident in which I was pretty much t-boned  the 1 time I chose to try in my mid-30's, "sucking up" my fear, and choosing to "be a grownup" and not be "driven around like a 12 year old girl) spreading support and positivity when and where I can - here, and elsewhere on the internet, and IRL, not arguing.    If that makes me a little girl, and more like Jenn (and Tim) Tracker - honey - I'll proudly TAKE it!!!!


Exactly, unless someone has panic attacks, they will never truly know what it is to deal with them. Even having people close to you that have them doesn't give you the full idea of what it is to deal with them, but it certainly gives a better understanding than if you have never personally known anyone that deals with panic attacks.

But I agree, there needs to be more positivity, which is one of the reasons I do enjoy both Tim and Jenn, they do always try to find the positive in things. Even when things go poorly or you don't like something in general, there is usually something positive you can find and they demonstrate that very well.


----------



## Angry Duck

Listen I have been watching the Trackers for years. Jenn used to have a job in retail but she quite to do the editing. I don't care one way or the other if that is her only job, or how much money they make! I was responding to the person who said she had a job outside of YouTube. Can't you folks read? 

My point with Jenn's "panic attacks" is that they only seem to pop up whenever she is doing something unpleasant. Like say being in a crowd or driving. Good thing for her she has her husband to drive her around, and do the shopping, and go to work everyday so that she can sit at home and hashtag strong women stuff. It grates on the nerves.

Strong women don't have panic attacks in Target due to florescent lights....


----------



## SaintsManiac

Angry Duck said:


> Listen I have been watching the Trackers for years. Jenn used to have a job in retail but she quite to do the editing. I don't care one way or the other if that is her only job, or how much money they make! I was responding to the person who said she had a job outside of YouTube. Can't you folks read?
> 
> My point with Jenn's "panic attacks" is that they only seem to pop up whenever she is doing something unpleasant. Like say being in a crowd or driving. Good thing for her she has her husband to drive her around, and do the shopping, and go to work everyday so that she can sit at home and hashtag strong women stuff. It grates on the nerves.
> 
> *Strong women don't have panic attacks in Target due to florescent lights*....




I don't even have words for this.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SaintsManiac said:


> I don't even words for this.


I WON'T have words for this!

Besides - any I might have - that rant and rail  and unfortunately feel I have to "defend" against ignorance of well-documented medical and psychological facts, and a prejudiced, judgemental, and discriminatory attitude against those with a mental health issue, would get me banned.  And I love this place (and my fellow posters, for the MOST part) WAY to much to tempt that!  And yes - I proudly use this place as part of my crutch to feel happy and positive day to day, as I deal with what I guess is being characterized as a character deficit?  IDK.  SMH.


----------



## GPC0321

Methinks someone is jelly of Jenn. Hee hee. 

Anyway, I love 'em both and appreciate what they and all the other great Disney vloggers do for us.


----------



## NC Belle

Angry Duck said:


> Listen I have been watching the Trackers for years. Jenn used to have a job in retail but she quite to do the editing. I don't care one way or the other if that is her only job, or how much money they make! I was responding to the person who said she had a job outside of YouTube. Can't you folks read?
> 
> My point with Jenn's "panic attacks" is that they only seem to pop up whenever she is doing something unpleasant. Like say being in a crowd or driving. Good thing for her she has her husband to drive her around, and do the shopping, and go to work everyday so that she can sit at home and hashtag strong women stuff. It grates on the nerves.
> 
> Strong women don't have panic attacks in Target due to florescent lights....



There have been research studies for decades on how certain stimuli such as lighting and sounds can trigger a stress response. The brain sends a chemical which in some people to have a fight or flight response.  The levels of such reaction to go back down to a more normal level can vary. 
I think that Jenn mentions in her various shows that she gets migraines and had various traumatic events in her life which shows that some environments can trigger attacks. 

Angry Duck, I am so disappointed in you using such personal attacks on anyone and not showing even some compassion.  It seems that a majority of your posts are mean spirited.  I hope that in your life outside of the web that you have some kindness and maybe giving some positive words to those in your life.  I hope that if you reflect on your words that maybe you find the strength to say I am sorry or if you cannot find that strength...maybe be more understanding.


----------



## Angry Duck

NC Belle said:


> There have been research studies for decades on how certain stimuli such as lighting and sounds can trigger a stress response. The brain sends a chemical which in some people to have a fight or flight response.  The levels of such reaction to go back down to a more normal level can vary.
> I think that Jenn mentions in her various shows that she gets migraines and had various traumatic events in her life which shows that some environments can trigger attacks.
> 
> Angry Duck, I am so disappointed in you using such personal attacks on anyone and not showing even some compassion.  It seems that a majority of your posts are mean spirited.  I hope that in your life outside of the web that you have some kindness and maybe giving some positive words to those in your life.  I hope that if you reflect on your words that maybe you find the strength to say I am sorry or if you cannot find that strength...maybe be more understanding.




Okay Doctor. Then educate me on this.

Why can Jenn  go to Aulani with no issues?
Why can Jenn go on multiple cruises with no issues?
Why can Jenn go to Tokyo Disney with no issues?
Why can Jenn go to Disneyland with no issues?

But driving and crowds put her over the edge. Seems put on to me....

It seems to me fun things she's perfectly okay with. But real life gets a little tough.


----------



## Yensid96

I’ve been reading all these comments. Angry duck doesn’t appear to be saying panic attacks aren’t real or that they don’t exist or that anxiety isn’t real and doesn’t exist. He appears to just be questioning Jenn Tracker’s timing on what causes her specifically to have it. I’m not agreeing with him , but I think a lot of you got all worked up and offended over nothing, talking about yourselves and your issues. Those were never in question.


----------



## GPC0321

Angry Duck said:


> Okay Doctor. Then educate me on this.
> 
> Why can Jenn  go to Aulani with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go on multiple cruises with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Tokyo Disney with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Disneyland with no issues?
> 
> But driving and crowds put her over the edge. Seems put on to me....
> 
> It seems to me fun things she's perfectly okay with. But real life gets a little tough.



Why is it so difficult for you to believe that stressful situations trigger anxiety and panic attacks?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Angry Duck said:


> Okay Doctor. Then educate me on this.
> 
> Why can Jenn  go to Aulani with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go on multiple cruises with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Tokyo Disney with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Disneyland with no issues?
> 
> But driving and crowds put her over the edge. Seems put on to me....
> 
> It seems to me fun things she's perfectly okay with. But real life gets a little tough.


Who else hears the sound of a huge axe being ground?


----------



## NC Belle

Angry Duck said:


> Okay Doctor. Then educate me on this.
> 
> Why can Jenn  go to Aulani with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go on multiple cruises with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Tokyo Disney with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Disneyland with no issues?
> 
> But driving and crowds put her over the edge. Seems put on to me....
> 
> It seems to me fun things she's perfectly okay with. But real life gets a little tough.



I am not sharing much info on my private life because that I have posting like that for 15 years, however, I do have several degrees and one is a Psychology B.A. (he university did not offer a B.S when I went....but, I had enough lab hours to qualify).  _Before you point it out--- yes I know it is bad grammar and I don't care to fix it at this time_.
Life experience keeps me in keeping up with such topics due to several people close to me having issues...not being specific to who/what to protect them. 
In my past work experiences, light has a major effect in mood and physical response.  If you did a google or other search engine, there are links to serious publications on how CFLS and fluorescent lighting affects moods and unwanted physical effects.  Light affects everyone different because environment and genetics.  I don't want to do a biology then a psychological then throw in engineering reports to you, because I am not teaching to you nor waste the time/energy.

So, it must be awesome that you have no triggers in life and no physical problems.  Enjoy it.  There are so many people that are not fortunate in such blessings or luck.

Angry Duck, I have not a cited Jenn youtube link to support this thought on how she is enjoying her latest events.  I recall that did speak on the first cruise that she did have some nervousness.  Well, she may have decided to not share much because of people like you that pick apart every move.  It is not my business to know the hows/whys/methods that she uses in doing these awesome new adventures.  Does it really matter why she prefers not be the main driver?  I think that she had a lot of meaningful points in her life that were tough---ex. loss of a parent. 

Oh, you may want a another response from me, but you are not...no matter what you say.  I have had bullies in my past and forgave them in my heart. 

Have a great day/night/week/weekend/holiday/non-holiday (pick one or more, you seem to need some positives)!


----------



## FCDub

Angry Duck said:


> Okay Doctor. Then educate me on this.
> 
> Why can Jenn  go to Aulani with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go on multiple cruises with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Tokyo Disney with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Disneyland with no issues?
> 
> But driving and crowds put her over the edge. Seems put on to me....
> 
> It seems to me fun things she's perfectly okay with. But real life gets a little tough.



W
H
O

C
A
R
E
S

Let people live their life and move on with yours. Seriously.


----------



## FCDub

Yensid96 said:


> I’ve been reading all these comments. Angry duck doesn’t appear to be saying panic attacks aren’t real or that they don’t exist or that anxiety isn’t real and doesn’t exist. He appears to just be questioning Jenn Tracker’s timing on what causes her specifically to have it. I’m not agreeing with him , but I think a lot of you got all worked up and offended over nothing, talking about yourselves and your issues. Those were never in question.



Who cares? It's her life. She doesn't owe this person anything.


----------



## cmwade77

Angry Duck said:


> Okay Doctor. Then educate me on this.
> 
> Why can Jenn  go to Aulani with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go on multiple cruises with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Tokyo Disney with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Disneyland with no issues?
> 
> But driving and crowds put her over the edge. Seems put on to me....
> 
> It seems to me fun things she's perfectly okay with. But real life gets a little tough.


Umm, just because you don't see things on camera, doesn't mean they don't happen. She may very well have had issues that they chose not share for whatever reasons, perhaps her reaction was so bad that putting it on camera would be a bad idea. Maybe they weren't filming at the time she had a reaction. Just because it isn't shown on camera doesn't mean it doesn't happen. In fact, I would be quite confident that she did have an issue each of those times, but chose not to share it for her own reasons.


----------



## disney1474

cmwade77 said:


> Except, he does indeed say when there are things he doesn't like, but even with things he doesn't care for, he still finds the positive in it.


And this is the way to live life my friends!


----------



## Yensid96

FCDub said:


> Who cares? It's her life. She doesn't owe this person anything.


I don’t care and I’m not saying that she does. My point was that the people replying to Angry duck were getting all worked up and defensive as if it were them being attacked. That’s all.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yensid96 said:


> I don’t care and I’m not saying that she does. My point was that the people replying to Angry duck were getting all worked up and defensive as if it were them being attacked. That’s all.


Because if you suffer from panic attacks PERSONALLY, or know someone PERSONALLY who does, you are being PERSONALLY maligned.  That's all.


----------



## Yensid96

SorcererHeidi said:


> Because if you suffer from panic attacks PERSONALLY, or know someone PERSONALLY who does, you are being PERSONALLY maligned.  That's all.


Actually I DO PERSONALLY suffer from panic attacks ever since my cancer diagnosis in 2011.. I don’t however let people I don’t know,  who’s opinions don't matter to me one way or another upset me. I was trying to say you shouldn’t let it get to you but thanks for then going off on me.


----------



## Angry Duck

SorcererHeidi said:


> Because if you suffer from panic attacks PERSONALLY, or know someone PERSONALLY who does, you are being PERSONALLY maligned.  That's all.



I do not understand your logic? I said I didn't care for Jenn Tracker. When I was jumped on I said her "panic attacks" seem a little self serving. Because I said Jenn Tracker's "panic attacks" are self serving then I am PERSONALLY maligning anybody with panic attacks, anybody related to someone with panic attacks, and anybody who walks down the street with someone who has panic attacks. Wow that's a lot of people! Come on ladies I think we are being a little dramatic here!


----------



## Angry Duck

SorcererHeidi said:


> Who else hears the sound of a huge axe being ground?




I do not own an axe of any size.


----------



## GPC0321

Angry Duck said:


> When I was jumped on I said her "panic attacks" seem a little self serving.


I'd really like to hear your answer to my earlier question. Why do you find it difficult to believe that stressful situations trigger someone's anxiety and panic attacks? 

Isn't it logical for a person to experience anxiety and panic attacks in situations that induce anxiety and panic? And aren't those usually unpleasant or stressful experiences that lead to the anxiety and panic?


----------



## Jennasis

I have had lighting trigger a panic attack. Also had it happen with sound. We were in a movie theater watching the remake of War of the Worlds and the base in the soundtrack was so deep and chest rattling that I started to have a severe anxiety attack. It was bad enough that I had to run out of the theater and take rescue meds. It shocked the heck out of me!

I've had them unprovoked while out shopping. Thankfully DH was with me otherwise I would have been in trouble.

Anxiety and panic attacks suck. They aren't just being uncomfortable doing unpleasant things. They can be crippling in The moment. They are embarrassing. They are scary.

Anyone who thinks otherwise is just wrong. Having them doesnt make a person less "strong" anymore than having cancer does. It is a disease. And it cannot be switched off or "gotten over".


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Since continuing to have this conversation is like beating a deaf, stubborn dead horse who refuses to even consider another line of thought, and since I no longer wish to perform that task, I am going to abscond from this thread.  Since it is an unpleasant and undesired task to beat said horse, I will leave before I start having a self-serving, self orchestrated panic attack.

I send hugs to all who have been supportive, logical, calm, and loving in this thread.  I hope those you love, or you yourselves,  whoever suffers from non-self serving and totally self-orchestrated  panic attacks, can experience more calm, tranquil, non distressing times in your life.  'Cause real panic attacks suck, for realz,

Side note before I go - @Yensid96 - I hope your health has taken a turn for the better.

Deuces!!


----------



## FCDub

Angry Duck said:


> I do not understand your logic? I said I didn't care for Jenn Tracker. When I was jumped on I said her "panic attacks" seem a little self serving. Because I said Jenn Tracker's "panic attacks" are self serving then I am PERSONALLY maligning anybody with panic attacks, anybody related to someone with panic attacks, and anybody who walks down the street with someone who has panic attacks. Wow that's a lot of people! Come on ladies I think we are being a little dramatic here!



WHY is it ANY of your business what triggers her anxiety? If you don't like her, move on with your freaking life. Imagine how much happier you would be if you didn't feel the need to psychoanalyze a stranger's mental health on the internet.

And we wonder why public figures suffer from anxiety, self-doubt, and depression.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Where are the mods on this post? I feel like this has gotten way off topic. I understand that some comments deserve a response (that I happen to agree with) but I think it is time to just walk away from the discussion like some other Disers have already.


----------



## mom2rtk

Alicenwonderment said:


> Where are the mods on this post? I feel like this has gotten way off topic. I understand that some comments deserve a response (that I happen to agree with) but I think it is time to just walk away from the discussion like some other Disers have already.


The report button is in the lower left hand corner.


----------



## Catvondita

SorcererHeidi said:


> Because if you suffer from panic attacks PERSONALLY, or know someone PERSONALLY who does, you are being PERSONALLY maligned.  That's all.


Meh I suffer from Panic Attacks regularly and I don't feel attacked. I've noticed on social media there are a lot of people who have found issues with jenn for other reasons so I think the poster is just being nitpicky and everything she does will annoy them. its not that the poster denies the reality of panic attacks, they are denying Jenn the panic attacks because of some problematic behavior that makes her "unlikable".


----------



## Catvondita

Jennasis said:


> I have had lighting trigger a panic attack. Also had it happen with sound. We were in a movie theater watching the remake of War of the Worlds and the base in the soundtrack was so deep and chest rattling that I started to have a severe anxiety attack. It was bad enough that I had to run out of the theater and take rescue meds. It shocked the heck out of me!
> 
> I've had them unprovoked while out shopping. Thankfully DH was with me otherwise I would have been in trouble.
> 
> Anxiety and panic attacks suck. They aren't just being uncomfortable doing unpleasant things. They can be crippling in The moment. They are embarrassing. They are scary.
> 
> Anyone who thinks otherwise is just wrong. Having them doesnt make a person less "strong" anymore than having cancer does. It is a disease. And it cannot be switched off or "gotten over".


Agreed. Most of the times when I am havingone I can't tell I am having one. It feels like a stroke or a heart attack because I can't breath or swallow and I feel so lightheaded and detached. I can barely think or speak and its awful because mine last HOURS.  never think its a panic attack becuase I read they don't usually last that long but alas I've gone through so many MRIs and testing for everyone to say "girl you're just super stressed and anxious".


----------



## DisDreaming4116

Regarding the initial post, it might as well have said, "Guest was advised to slow down when speed walking to Flight of Passage at rope drop".  One CM decided it was either causing a crowd and/or confusion among guests and shut down the selfie line with Tim.  It doesn't make it the rule, just a one-off situation.


----------



## glvsav37

We are in one of TT's videos just walking down main st after an AP event. My daughter didn't know who he was but saw a guy with a camera and did what 12-year-old girls do by striking a pose. That's me pushing the stroller wearing the Alien eyes, with the kid holding the blue glowing Pandora sword-thing.


I don't normally follow TT, but just wanted to search out videos of the event, so I found that one and was like 'holy cow...is that us??!!"  Think I can get royalties? lol (sarcasm)


----------



## GeneralTso

Interesting how a topic about a vlogger couple turns into a "I can top that" panic attack story" and derail.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Tim and Jenn just announced something wonderful!!!  For everyone who has followed them closely,  it's really wonderful and I am so very happy for them.  I don't want to spoil it, but go check their youtube channel.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Tim and Jenn just announced something wonderful!!!  For everyone who has followed them closely,  it's really wonderful and I am so very happy for them.  I don't want to spoil it, but go check their youtube channel.


Thank you - did just that after I read your post, and cried in happiness right along with Jenn.  Can't believe the underbelly of society who are apparently trying to dim their high.  The internet is truly full of soulless, heartless cretins at times.

ETA:  So grateful this place is mostly free of that kind of random hate.


----------



## Hunterr

There are actually people who are upset because they think their channel will suffer now...because they’re having a kid.
There are countless vloggers out there. The world will be ok if Tim and Jen miss the grand opening of x, y, and z for a bit.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

I could be wrong, but, from watching Tim Tracker's youtube channel I got the impression from what he was saying that he got a free Disney cruise and other freebies because of his vlogging, nice work if you can get it.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

By the way, I thought Pete's Mom was awesome in his recent videos. More Pete's Mom please.


----------



## peteykirch

My issues with the Trackers are very simple.

When it comes to Disney prep/info they tend to be pretty awful at it. Look at their video attempting to rope drop Pandora, and how is failed miserably.

My other issue with Jenn is she'll complain ohh this $20 meal is so expensive, all the while dropping $$$$ on Dooney bags and dozens of pairs of Mickey Ears, then again odds are she isn't paying for those anyway since she always used to plug a random Etsy store.

Also I'm shocked with how far into bed the Trackers have become with Disney that they didn't go back and scrub their old videos where they routinely did things Disney frowns upon.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

SorcererHeidi said:


> Thank you - did just that after I read your post, and cried in happiness right along with Jenn.  Can't believe the underbelly of society who are apparently trying to dim their high.  The internet is truly full of soulless, heartless cretins at times.


----------



## FCDub

peteykirch said:


> My issues with the Trackers are very simple.
> 
> When it comes to Disney prep/info they tend to be pretty awful at it. Look at their video attempting to rope drop Pandora, and how is failed miserably.
> 
> My other issue with Jenn is she'll complain ohh this $20 meal is so expensive, all the while dropping $$$$ on Dooney bags and dozens of pairs of Mickey Ears, then again odds are she isn't paying for those anyway since she always used to plug a random Etsy store.
> 
> Also I'm shocked with how far into bed the Trackers have become with Disney that they didn't go back and scrub their old videos where they routinely did things Disney frowns upon.



How about you live your life and they can live theirs? Sounds like a bunch of jealousy to me!


----------



## Catvondita

FCDub said:


> How about you live your life and they can live theirs? Sounds like a bunch of jealousy to me!


Not everyone who has an issue with someone is jealous. That's such silly logic lol


----------



## FCDub

Catvondita said:


> Not everyone who has an issue with someone is jealous. That's such silly logic lol



It's really amazing how people with "issues" about entertainers continue to follow their lives and even track their purchasing habits. Certainly seems like jealousy – and a little bit of obsession – to me.


----------



## Catvondita

FCDub said:


> It's really amazing how people with "issues" about entertainers continue to follow their lives and even track their purchasing habits. Certainly seems like jealousy – and a little bit of obsession – to me.


Oh I agree some people take it way far but I’m trying to give this person the benefit of the doubt. Like with the purchasing habits, these people are on YouTube and document their lives so it’s not hard to see what they spend their money on so it’s sort of fair game to make comments on something like that (to clarify I don’t have any issues with the trackers) but I think you can follow someone and still point out aspects you like and dislike


----------



## McNs

Disney Frenhines said:


> I could be wrong, but, from watching Tim Tracker's youtube channel I got the impression from what he was saying that he got a free Disney cruise and other freebies because of his vlogging, nice work if you can get it.


They have had some freebies recently but I guess when you work hard enough and your content is good enough to get over 500,000 subscribers then odds are pretty good businesses will be wanting you to promote their stuff...

Our family are big Tracker fans, and now watch their vlogs daily. After seeing them talk a couple of years ago about not being able to have children, we were all so happy for them.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

A saying that's an oldie, but a goodie (kinda like me!)    "Live and LET live".

I've started/stopped watching numerous vloggers over the years - sometimes after a short time, sometimes a very long one.  Mostly it's because their content either changed, and/or no longer interested me, sometimes I found out a short way in their content was different than I thought, or didn't interest me.  In one case, it was because their personal habits started getting very questionable to me, and I no longer felt akin to them (I think a lot of people, including myself, become attached to certain vloggers because they feel they are "like" them in some respects).  And I had watched them for several years, and even supported them on Patreon for a short while.  But I reminded myself I am NOT the judge and jury of their lives, or how they live them, how they spend their money, or what their personal habits are.  So - I used the same perogative that EVERYONE has - I turned the video off, and hit "Unsubscribe" on YouTube. Simple enough.


----------



## ChrisFL

peteykirch said:


> My issues with the Trackers are very simple.
> 
> When it comes to Disney prep/info they tend to be pretty awful at it. Look at their video attempting to rope drop Pandora, and how is failed miserably.
> 
> My other issue with Jenn is she'll complain ohh this $20 meal is so expensive, all the while dropping $$$$ on Dooney bags and dozens of pairs of Mickey Ears, then again odds are she isn't paying for those anyway since she always used to plug a random Etsy store.
> 
> Also I'm shocked with how far into bed the Trackers have become with Disney that they didn't go back and scrub their old videos where they routinely did things Disney frowns upon.



I didn't hear where they claimed they were experts and giving the best tips for touring the parks, they're just 2 people who like exploring and sharing their journeys, sometimes with tips or advice...and sometimes they correct themselves if they got something wrong.

Why are you comparing food to merchandise prices? everyone has their own level of "value" they perceive from different things. Just because you think a $20 meal is expensive doesn't mean you can't afford it, it just means it may be overpriced for what you get.

I don't know why people think Tim and Jenn have some kind of hidden agenda where they expect free stuff all the time for being bloggers....they just do what they do and these companies reach out to them. I'd also like to point out that they cover pretty much all kinds of parks, they aren't Disney only die-hards like some others (Lou Mongello, for example)


----------



## TaytonsTourGuide

McNs said:


> They have had some freebies recently but I guess when you work hard enough and your content is good enough to get over 500,000 subscribers then odds are pretty good businesses will be wanting you to promote their stuff...
> 
> Our family are big Tracker fans, and now watch their vlogs daily. After seeing them talk a couple of years ago about not being able to have children, we were all so happy for them.




I agree...if their content is good enough that Disney notices and wants to give them freebies, more power to them.  I actually prefer when they are "hosted" because I think its content we wouldnt get from them otherwise - and our family enjoys their perspective (and my 10 year old thinks Tim is hilarious on rides).  

They arent hiding the benefits they receive from different parks (Disney, Dollywood, Silver Dollar City, wherever).  Theyre really upfront about it in every video - going so far as to say which things they pay for and which are provided.

We watch them every day and are so excited for their new baby adventure.  

To the main point: im kind of bummed that if we see him we wont be able to get a picture with him.  My son searches for him every time we are in a Disney park, on either coast.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TaytonsTourGuide said:


> I agree...if their content is good enough that Disney notices and wants to give them freebies, more power to them.  I actually prefer when they are "hosted" because I think its content we wouldnt get from them otherwise - and our family enjoys their perspective (and my 10 year old thinks Tim is hilarious on rides).
> 
> They arent hiding the benefits they receive from different parks (Disney, Dollywood, Silver Dollar City, wherever).  Theyre really upfront about it in every video - going so far as to say which things they pay for and which are provided.
> 
> We watch them every day and are so excited for their new baby adventure.
> 
> To the main point: im kind of bummed that if we see him we wont be able to get a picture with him.  My son searches for him every time we are in a Disney park, on either coast.




They still take pictures with people.


----------



## TaytonsTourGuide

SaintsManiac said:


> They still take pictures with people.


Oops, I must have missed that.  Thats good to hear   Thanks


----------



## Disney Von Drake

SaintsManiac said:


> They still take pictures with people.


And Disney has been very kind in asking them not to participate in that activity.


----------



## GeneralTso

I think the Trackers are great. Not everyone shares that sentiment.
I also think they are really big "Influencers" (gads I hate that term), just like the team here is. With that comes a lot of perks and freebies. Like trips!!! Press previews!! Early access!!
These folks dedicate a lot of time into this Disney stuff and clearly they influence US. They are true believers and like to share that passion.
Like anything else online, take it or leave it. No harm, no foul. It's Disney--be happy!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

GeneralTso said:


> I think the Trackers are great. Not everyone shares that sentiment.
> I also think they are really big "Influencers" (gads I hate that term), just like the team here is. With that comes a lot of perks and freebies. Like trips!!! Press previews!! Early access!!
> These folks dedicate a lot of time into this Disney stuff and clearly they influence US. They are true believers and like to share that passion.
> Like anything else online, take it or leave it. No harm, no foul. It's Disney--be happy!


Nicely stated, @GeneralTso.  And also yes, I will admit to being a huge Trackie  I totally objectively also say that they have been vlogging pretty much EVERY SINGLE DAY FOR 10 YEARS (no - not all Disney, but a MAJOR portion of it is!) and they have only VERY recently been staring to get stuff that is considered "freebies" or "media perks".  That's a LONG time to be payin' your dues!!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

LOL.  On twitter I saw a video of Tim and Jenn with a literal meet and greet line during the party, right on Main Street.  It was pretty funny, so I think the original situation was a one time deal.  There may also be only some much Tim and Jen can do as it's clear people were excited to see them.  I wonder if they were uneasy with an actual line forming.
      I don't know if I would say hi or not to them (or the Dis team),  maybe on a bus or in line for a ride where there is nowhere else for them to be, but I certainly wouldn't interrupt a dinner or anything.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

disneyland_is_magic said:


> LOL.  On twitter I saw a video of Tim and Jenn with a literal meet and greet line during the party, right on Main Street.  It was pretty funny, so I think the original situation was a one time deal.  There may also be only some much Tim and Jen can do as it's clear people were excited to see them.  I wonder if they were uneasy with an actual line forming.
> I don't know if I would say hi or not to them (or the Dis team),  maybe on a bus or in line for a ride where there is nowhere else for them to be, but I certainly wouldn't interrupt a dinner or anything.


Had the same thoughts when seeing the Tweet you reference, @disneyland_is_magic .  I'm pretty daggone sure that "knowing" Tim and Jenn (through watching, almost every single day, for over 3 years) as I do, they were probably humbled, but also nervous, about the line forming, and somewhat embarrassed, but they're too nice to say anything to anybody.  I almost felt bad for them (ETA - for their discomfiture), if that makes any sense.  And I think, if anything, people are even MORE excited to meet them now, with Jenn's being pregnant.   I was also hoping nobody tried to touch Jenn's belly without asking - I've seen a LOT of that happen over the years, and I always think it is SO rude, almost uncivilized.  Ask and be granted, fine (although I still personally think it's weird, unless you're pretty close to the person!!).  But don't just put your hands on a woman's belly because she's pregnant - even MORE reason to be OVERLY cautious and respectful, IMHO.

That made me think/hope that people won't be selfish jerks when the baby comes, and will give them/Tiny Tracker their space, so as not to traumatize him.  I'd be TOTALLY fan girl to meet them (like I would anybody from the DIS Team), but would also try and respect their personal space and boundaries, and approach respectfully and only when graciously received/granted, ESPECIALLY once the baby is here.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Yeah the parties are probably a unique challenge because most fans could have guessed they would be there to cover the first night and were keeping an eye peeled rather then organically running into them on a normal day.  
   I know a lot of people genuinely just want to congratulate them on the baby. It probably has made it a bit more common as of late.  I hope people just wished them a very quick congrats and let them enjoy the party.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yeah, I'm sure the longer people hung around/he line got, the more ticked Disney would get, which would be my worry for them, since they "got in trouble" before.  From what I saw, it did seem like the line was moving fairly quickly.

I guess I'm also weird (okay - I OWN it!  LOL) in that I was also thinking "wonder how many of these people don't even know who they are, but just see other people lining up, and think they should too, or find out, once they're in line, who they are?".

Kind of like "mob mentality" - which I, personally, LOVE to play with, at times.  I will get in an elevator, and face the BACK, instead of the front/looking at the numbers, like everybody else does.  Or when the doors open, loudly announce "Third floor, men's hats, ladies underwear", etc.   Or 1 time in WDW, I cracked somebody else I was with up by making the entire crowd behind us walk into a blank wall, then sharply turn (my Navy close order drill training came in handy)    and proceed down the  CLEAR and CORRECT path - I admit I also then started making "cow" noises, as the entire herd followed me.   Or go outside somewhere like an attraction, or the mall, and just stare up at the sky intently, and watch how many others do the same.  I also LOVE to wave at strangers - on the monorail, the bus, at WDW, or even IRL, just to see how many I can get to wave back, or to observe what their reactions are.

Lie I said, I'm weird, and sometimes do NON-HARMFUL things to amuse myself and curiously watch how humanity will react.    Kind of like my own personal science experiments.     I think I could DEFINITELY host an episode or two of "What Would You Do?"


----------



## Along For The Ride

A few years ago I would have said that I was a fan of Tim and Jenn also. Then they announced that Jenn was pregnant and my mind immediately went back to when Jenn with tears in her eyes told everyone during the question and answer video that she  couldn't have children, or when she was in the car at Target saying that she was having panic attacks but other times seems perfectly comfortable having photos with random fans.  Something seemed off. Like when Tim said that during 911 he was at college and the classes were cancelled but in another video he answered the question why he wasn't a teacher was because he never went to college.( What?)  When they made the Skitty Skitty Bang Bang! videos and pretended to kill each other.  ( weird!) Also the ones where they are drinking heavily and then drove home, or when they tearfully told the story about their awful neighbors stealing water and that is why they had to move..then it came out that they had already moved before that had even happened. Or when Jenn crying saying that mean people were harassing them at their home even though the harassers would have had to get through two gates to get into the subdivision where they currently live.
That is not even all of the random things you notice after following them for awhile.  They seem to love drama and the sympathy their fans feel for them with their stories.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Along For The Ride said:


> A few years ago I would have said that I was a fan of Tim and Jenn also. Then they announced that Jenn was pregnant and my mind immediately went back to when Jenn with tears in her eyes told everyone during the question and answer video that she  couldn't have children, or when she was in the car at Target saying that she was having panic attacks but other times seems perfectly comfortable having photos with random fans.  Something seemed off. Like when Tim said that during 911 he was at college and the classes were cancelled but in another video he answered the question why he wasn't a teacher was because he never went to college.( What?)  When they made the Skitty Skitty Bang Bang! videos and pretended to kill each other.  ( weird!) Also the ones where they are drinking heavily and then drove home, or when they tearfully told the story about their awful neighbors stealing water and that is why they had to move..then it came out that they had already moved before that had even happened. Or when Jenn crying saying that mean people were harassing them at their home even though the harassers would have had to get through two gates to get into the subdivision where they currently live.
> That is not even all of the random things you notice after following them for awhile.  They seem to love drama and the sympathy their fans feel for them with their stories.


We have totally different perceptions, and perspectives on this, and that's okay.  Each to his/her own, and I will agree to disagree.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Along For The Ride said:


> A few years ago I would have said that I was a fan of Tim and Jenn also. Then they announced that Jenn was pregnant and my mind immediately went back to when Jenn with tears in her eyes told everyone during the question and answer video that she  couldn't have children, or when she was in the car at Target saying that she was having panic attacks but other times seems perfectly comfortable having photos with random fans.  Something seemed off. Like when Tim said that during 911 he was at college and the classes were cancelled but in another video he answered the question why he wasn't a teacher was because he never went to college.( What?)  When they made the Skitty Skitty Bang Bang! videos and pretended to kill each other.  ( weird!) Also the ones where they are drinking heavily and then drove home, or when they tearfully told the story about their awful neighbors stealing water and that is why they had to move..then it came out that they had already moved before that had even happened. Or when Jenn crying saying that mean people were harassing them at their home even though the harassers would have had to get through two gates to get into the subdivision where they currently live.
> That is not even all of the random things you notice after following them for awhile.  They seem to love drama and the sympathy their fans feel for them with their stories.




Just don’t watch them anymore. Problem solved.


----------



## Along For The Ride

I don't think I am the only one who stopped watching their channel. They went from a million views a few years ago to averaging 200k. on the more recent videos.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Along For The Ride said:


> I don't think I am the only one who stopped watching their channel. They went from a million views a few years ago to averaging 200k. on the more recent videos.


People exercising their perogative.  It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Disney Von Drake

Along For The Ride said:


> I don't think I am the only one who stopped watching their channel. They went from a million views a few years ago to averaging 200k. on the more recent videos.


I think most people are smart enough to see through them and recognize they play to garner sympathy.  It's a common ploy among some YouTube "stars".


----------



## sethschroeder

They are still the best Disney park channel on YouTube. Everyone else is extremely cringe or extremely 90s with production. I do not count DIS Unplugged or DFB content as neither do park content and instead are a talk show and "top 10" channels. Dis Unplugged is the best Disney YouTube channel out there right now without question.

Best live stream goes to ResortTV1 simply because its predictable and there isn't much for options.

In the end treat any "personal" aspects on YouTube as simply inflated stories. It's no different than watching football on Sunday to hearing years later they were a complete dick to everyone in the locker room. Heck I like to watch Pete but his meltdowns don't exactly spell average Joe either.

If you have someone you think provides better in park content let me know I haven't come across anyone especially with how often content comes and well rounded t.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Even with the dramatic effect we have learned so much from  him, somehow he has found new things to talk about with some parks having little change. Just like most tv shows  always drama. Keeps somepeople coming back


----------



## ChrisFL

While I support Tim and Jenn, having a makeshift meet and greet is a bit weird


----------



## peteykirch

My issue is that from the get-go Tim and Jenn never really seemed to be true "Disney fans". I always thought they were better suited for what Universal offers.

If you go back to their earlier videos they did a lot of things that Disney would frown upon.

Tim and Jenn aren't stupid, they saw that Disney videos got the most clicks/interaction so that's what they concentrated on, and it paid off. They get to be on the "Media List" despite being constantly wrong about things, and having little idea of the coming and goings of the parks. Then again, the Disney Parks Mom Blog is directly sponsored by Disney and some of the tips/advice they offer is just straight comical. Just look at the hosted debacle from when Toy Story Land first opened and they had their own "Preview".

The issue with them, and all the Media invites they get is that it's hard to say something negative when someone else is footing the bill. I'd be more appreciative of someones insight if they went back on their own dime, and did the same things and figure out if it was truly worth it. Would the Trackers really love the Halloween Party as much as they did, if they had to camp out for a fireworks spot, or a parade spot, thus eating up precious party time? Odds are most likely not.


----------



## NeuroCindy

sethschroeder said:


> They are still the best Disney park channel on YouTube. Everyone else is extremely cringe or extremely 90s with production. I do not count DIS Unplugged or DFB content as neither do park content and instead are a talk show and "top 10" channels. Dis Unplugged is the best Disney YouTube channel out there right now without question.
> 
> If you have someone you think provides better in park content let me know I haven't come across anyone especially with how often content comes and well rounded t.



First, great last name. 
Second, do you want the vlogs the disunplugged does?  They do have a lot of in-park content, but it's not during their normal tuesday show.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Just watch at face value, I truly don’t care about their personal life or their baby nonsense I watch for Disney/Universal fun content.  Their fun for what they are.


----------



## ChimneyJim

peteykirch said:


> I'd be more appreciative of someones insight if they went back on their own dime


Which is why I appreciate the Dis videos.  They pay cash or tell you it's not a review just information.  I enjoy Tim's videos but I don't use them as a accurate indicator.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

ChrisFL said:


> While I support Tim and Jenn, having a makeshift meet and greet is a bit weird


That's what was being discussed - without being there, so can't, of course, be totally sure - it was not THEM that "held the makeshift meet and greet".  Fans and people in the park saw them during the party, and started forming their own "meet and greet line".  Then they had to either go with it, or perhaps look "mean, arrogant, and snooty" for turning people away.  You know how mean girl the internet is - nobody can ever do anything right, everybody has haters, etc.  It's a no win situation, and I actually admire those that subject themselves to it on a regular basis! Look at the vitriol here from some (although - as always - I appreciate other points of view from mine if rationally and courteously presented, and certainly support the right to do so!), since this same couple and subject has been discussed here several times before, with the same result.

I say (and practice what I preach) watch who you want to watch, for what content you want to get out of it it.  There's surely enough personalities and varieties for most.  And if not - maybe start your own channel!  Enjoy, and consume (or NOT!) all for what it is, or is not.


----------



## Beer Me

Our whole family watches the Tracker’s videos. I like them just because they’re putting good vibes and positivity out into the universe. 

We saw them this summer at Big Fire in City Walk walking to their table for dinner. It was a trip to see them in person. In the right situation I might ask for a selfie but in this case we just said “hey”. They seemed really nice.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Beer Me said:


> Our whole family watches the Tracker’s videos. I like them just because they’re putting positive vibes and positivity out into the universe.
> 
> We saw them this summer at Big Fire in City Walk walking to their table for dinner. It was a trip to see them in person. In the right situation I might ask for a selfie but in this case we just said “hey”. They seemed really nice.



They are nice.  If you put out a video every single day of your life chances are you might slip up here and there


----------



## Along For The Ride

I assume when  *SorcererHeidi *wrote.." Look at the vitriol here from some"  she meant me.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Along For The Ride said:


> I assume when  *SorcererHeidi *wrote.." Look at the vitriol here from some"  she meant me.


You know how you spell assume, right?

Nice personal call out.  Thank you for the extra attention.    But awww shucks, I don't deserve it. Well done.  <Curtseys for the audience>


----------



## Along For The Ride

I assume when *@SorcererHeidi*  wrote " Look at the vitriol here from some" she meant me.  funny!! Except for the Skitty Skitty Bang Bang!! videos and the old videos where they were out partying and drove home. (.all while filming) that I am certain have been deleted off of the internet by now. Everything I posted should still be out there for anyone to check.
It's so funny that you guys so much want to believe that these people are who you want them to be.


----------



## bluecruiser

I base my opinion of the Trackers based on their current videos. People can change and mature over time. I've been watching their videos for a number of years and I see no evidence of the past behavior that some people have posted. I'm not saying it didn't happen, but it's certainly not who they are now.


----------



## Elle23

Along For The Ride said:


> A few years ago I would have said that I was a fan of Tim and Jenn also. Then they announced that Jenn was pregnant and my mind immediately went back to when Jenn with tears in her eyes told everyone during the question and answer video that she  couldn't have children, or when she was in the car at Target saying that she was having panic attacks but other times seems perfectly comfortable having photos with random fans.  Something seemed off. Like when Tim said that during 911 he was at college and the classes were cancelled but in another video he answered the question why he wasn't a teacher was because he never went to college.( What?)  When they made the Skitty Skitty Bang Bang! videos and pretended to kill each other.  ( weird!) Also the ones where they are drinking heavily and then drove home, or when they tearfully told the story about their awful neighbors stealing water and that is why they had to move..then it came out that they had already moved before that had even happened. Or when Jenn crying saying that mean people were harassing them at their home even though the harassers would have had to get through two gates to get into the subdivision where they currently live.
> That is not even all of the random things you notice after following them for awhile.  They seem to love drama and the sympathy their fans feel for them with their stories.



Are you seriously suggesting that they faked their infertility issues? Seriously?

And as someone with severe social anxiety, I can assure you there are times it is better and other times I just put on the happy face and get through as best I can. You have no idea what someone is going through based on a few clips in a video.

I am so glad I’m not out there and judged and nit picked to death for everything I do and say.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I really enjoyed the MNSSHP vlog they released recently.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Again, I think the first party created a unique situation where A. People knew they were in the park. B. They were “sitting ducks” while waiting for fireworks, parades and such to start to film them.  Typically, they could smile, wave and just move along and naturally disperse any congregating by fans.  They needed the footage, they couldn’t just leave the area and they were outnumbered by people forming an impromptu line. Hopefully, Disney realized there wasn’t much they could do in this situation.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

ChimneyJim said:


> Which is why I appreciate the Dis videos.  They pay cash or tell you it's not a review just information.  I enjoy Tim's videos but I don't use them as a accurate indicator.


The DIS videos remove the conflict of interest of Disney paying the bill but it's my understanding that Pete is still paying for it.  I'm not sure the other members of the team are fully giving thought to the cost portion at times when reviewing.

One notable exception to that was Craig when reviewing Galaxy's Edge on the Disneyland show.  He fully acknowledged that they went there with deep pockets and the experience will be quite different if you don't plan on spending a lot of money in the land.  As a casual Star Wars fan with no interest in building a light saber or droid... that spoke to me as it was the first review I had seen mentioning it.



Along For The Ride said:


> A few years ago I would have said that I was a fan of Tim and Jenn also. Then they announced that Jenn was pregnant and my mind immediately went back to when Jenn with tears in her eyes told everyone during the question and answer video that she  couldn't have children


They mentioned her previous fertility issues during the reveal video.  Seems like an odd thing to bring up if they were lying about it?


----------



## nkereina

ChimneyJim said:


> Which is why I appreciate the Dis videos.  They pay cash or tell you it's not a review just information.  I enjoy Tim's videos but I don't use them as a accurate indicator.



Meaning because the Trackers do sponsored content now? I can't fault the Trackers for this. Their main source of income is YouTube, ads, and now sponsors. With the Dis, they have said in the past that the podcast is a side gig for them, secondary to their main source of income. Dreams Unlimited Travel plus WDWInfo (among other things) are likely the main components. They are fortunate to have multiple sources of income that allow them to keep their videos and podcast content unbias, which ultimately drives more traffic to them because people find them reputable. If the Trackers eliminate sponsored videos, their losing a lucrative source of income for them, and their growing family.


----------



## ChimneyJim

nkereina said:


> Meaning because the Trackers do sponsored content now? I can't fault the Trackers for this. Their main source of income is YouTube, ads, and now sponsors. With the Dis, they have said in the past that the podcast is a side gig for them, secondary to their main source of income. Dreams Unlimited Travel plus WDWInfo (among other things) are likely the main components. They are fortunate to have multiple sources of income that allow them to keep their videos and podcast content unbias, which ultimately drives more traffic to them because people find them reputable. If the Trackers eliminate sponsored videos, their losing a lucrative source of income for them, and their growing family.


I’m not faulting them and I enjoy their content. I’m saying I take their reviews with a grain of salt. Thinking critically I assign more weight to a visit that was paid for not given by Disney.


----------



## nkereina

ChimneyJim said:


> I’m not faulting them and I enjoy their content. I’m saying I take their reviews with a grain of salt. Thinking critically I assign more weight to a visit that was paid for not given by Disney.



IMO, the sponsored videos are more of a showcase of the place/event with facts and details as opposed to an actual review with opinions on how things are. Two different perspectives I suppose.


----------



## SaintsManiac

ChimneyJim said:


> I’m not faulting them and I enjoy their content. I’m saying I take their reviews with a grain of salt. Thinking critically I assign more weight to a visit that was paid for not given by Disney.




The only reviews I really pay attention to from Tim would be the food reviews. He is always honest about that.


----------



## ChimneyJim

nkereina said:


> IMO, the sponsored videos are more of a showcase of the place/event with facts and details as opposed to an actual review with opinions on how things are. Two different perspectives I suppose.


That’s a great way to look at them.


----------



## disneysteve

> IMO, the sponsored videos are more of a showcase of the place/event with facts and details as opposed to an actual review with opinions on how things are. Two different perspectives I suppose.


Exactly. Enjoy them for what they are. Just understand that they may gloss over negatives.


----------



## KingLlama

Reading this thread confirms two feelings I already held....

-I don't know why ANY sane person would intentionally set out to be a "YouTube personality" in today's culture.
-I don't think any of the DIS team sees themselves (or set out to be) a "YouTube personality". It goes with the popularity of the shows, of course, but none of them strike me as having THAT as their ultimate agenda. 

And for the record, my exposure to the Trackers has been somewhat limited, but I think they're fine. I find their videos enjoyable. I take the opinions as a grain of salt. If they ever got on my nerves, I'd stop watching. Life is pretty simple that way, gang.


----------



## MaC410

My wife and I absolutely love watching the Trackers but I don't think I've ever watched a video of theirs to get a review of something. It's not that we don't trust what they are saying but the only thing they ever truly review is food and we don't care about that much. We just like seeing the stuff they do because it gives us a taste of Disney/vacation when we aren't there and we get to see new things when they open when we can't get away to Disney.


----------



## Jennasis

nkereina said:


> IMO, the sponsored videos are more of a showcase of the place/event with facts and details as opposed to an actual review with opinions on how things are. Two different perspectives I suppose.




YESSSS!!  SO MUCH THIS!!  I was just thinking...what is the word I would use for their content?  Not a "review"...but a SHOWCASE of what is available, and then BAM there was your post!  This is exactly how I think of the Trackers (whose videos we love).  They present what is out there and is available and have exposed us to so much more of what Florida has to offer than just WDW.  We have even included many of the things they've showcased in their videos in our no-Disney Florida trip for next year.  Things we never would have know existed without their videos.

I have friends who watch people on youtube play video games, or do "hauls", or makeup and beauty product reviews.  Those things are not my jam, so i don't watch.  There are plenty of WDW vloggers we've tried watching but found that their style wasn't our jam either.  No need to name names and be critical...we just don't watch.  I prefer to spread the love...

We like Tim Tracker, Lou Mongello, The DIS, KrispySmore, The Lodge Guys, Will & Lelly, DFBGuide, Beck & Lloyd, BookishPrincess, ViewFromTheCheapSeats

And anyone else out there who is making their own vlogs either for profit or for fun?  You keep doing you!  Do what you love and the followers/viewers who appreciate you will find you...whether it's 20 people or 200,000.  Do it for YOU first.


----------



## Beer Me

disneysteve said:


> Exactly. Enjoy them for what they are. Just understand that they may gloss over negatives.



Glossing over the negatives seems to be their inclination anyway, whether or not someone else is paying.

They seem to go into every situation expecting to have fun. If they are disappointed they look for silver linings. 

Whether or not it’s “real” it’s not a bad image to present. They remind me not to be so bitter and cynical sometimes.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Beer Me said:


> Glossing over the negatives seems to be their inclination anyway, whether or not someone else is paying.
> 
> They seem to go into every situation expecting to have fun. If they are disappointed they look for silver linings.
> 
> Whether or not it’s “real” it’s not a bad image to present. They remind me not to be so bitter and cynical sometimes.


Well put, and I agree (especially with it being a teachable way to be).  I have to say - I have seen both Tim and Jenn not like something, and they will definitely say it, but do it "nicely".   I always chuckle to see especially Tim take a huge bite of something and say "Oh - no!!!".  

So - only IMHO - they are pretty honest, but also more upbeat.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SorcererHeidi said:


> Well put, and I agree (especially with it being a teachable way to be).  I have to say - I have seen both Tim and Jenn not like something, and they will definitely say it, but do it "nicely".   I always chuckle to see especially Tim take a huge bite of something and say "Oh - no!!!".
> 
> So - only IMHO - they are pretty honest, but also more upbeat.


I actually remember watching one of their videos where they explained that in the beginning they weren't as aware of their presence on camera and they worked at being more aware. I think that is why they are much more upbeat, even when giving a criticism, than they maybe were in the beginning. It actually reminds me of my phone voice I have (especially when I worked at a call center for an insurance company) lol.

They are also considered pretty darn family friendly and I think that impacts them too.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yep, @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson - Phone voice (along with good diction, inflection, and cadence) here too, hence being asked to make all the recordings for my job.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> They are also considered pretty darn family friendly and I think that impacts them too.




Yes. My kid LOVES them. They are super stars to her and I love that we gather as a family to watch them together.


----------



## sethschroeder

NeuroCindy said:


> First, great last name.
> Second, do you want the vlogs the disunplugged does?  They do have a lot of in-park content, but it's not during their normal tuesday show.



I watch everything on DISUnplugged on youtube and I subscribe to The DIS but don't enjoy the channel as much as Unplugged.

In the last month there has been 34 shows and only 2 shows actually took place in the parks (Lion King + MNSSHP). A vast majority were them in the studio talking about various things. I really like the content but they only do in park content on brand new events typically. On the flip side TimTracker will do random vlogs in the parks and had 27 shows in the last month with 6 shows in the Disney parks (but only 6 occurred in their "studio" aka home all others were on site for various activities not just a walk through).

I will end by saying I do not subscribe to the Patreon and while it likely has more content I would never consume it as I wouldn't be listening to a podcast or watching a video on a non app based video platform.


----------



## NeuroCindy

sethschroeder said:


> I will end by saying I do not subscribe to the Patreon and while it likely has more content I would never consume it as I wouldn't be listening to a podcast or watching a video on a non app based video platform.



Just FYI, Patreon does have an app.  That's how I watch/listen to any of the creators I follow.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I used to really enjoy watching Tim & Jenn until I realized how much drama Jenn was involved with on Twitter over a long period of time. It really changed my opinion of her. Her behavior on there was pretty eye opening and disappointing. Many of her questionable tweets have since been deleted.

Beyond that revelation, I also don’t care for their content outside of Disney, really. We don’t go to Universal, Sea World, etc. but I did enjoy their videos from those parks. I think they’re starting to position themselves more as travel vloggers now, which is fine, but their content is all over the place. They missed the first Galaxy’s Edge media sneak peek a while back because they were in Dollywood. Even though he couldn’t film it, it would have been cool to get his reaction along with all the other vloggers. And things like a tour of the 4 Seasons in Palo Alto, Margaritaville hotel in Hollywood Beach, etc. do nothing for me. The content I care about has definitely decreased, so I don’t watch their stuff as much anymore. I just check in from time to time.

ETA: I just want to add that I really wish I had never seen all the Jenn Twitter stuff from over the years because what I loved about them was the positivity and happiness in their videos, but Twitter presented a different personality and it kind of ruined it for me.


----------



## sethschroeder

NeuroCindy said:


> Just FYI, Patreon does have an app.  That's how I watch/listen to any of the creators I follow.



Sorry to clarify not on Roku, Apple TV, WebOS (LG), Vizo, Samsung, or Chromecast (built-in for Google Hub). While the 3 video content providers I use have native apps on all those devices (those are the various devices around my house or in my work suitcase that I use in a given week).

Those are the various methods I consume and I vary rarely consume video content on my Laptop or Phone. Also when consume audio content its 75% Sports / 25% Music and that is because I can tune it out while working/driving (which I wouldn't want to do with DIS content).

*If you have Android do you know if you can use chromecast with the app and is it video content?*


----------



## MarkE83

It’s been clear for a long time that not everything they post is in chronological order, so I expect the house stuff with the water was addressed way after they moved. They went to Japan for a week and nobody knew until they were back and started posting videos about it... if you’re basing your dislike for them on timing issues and casual use of the word college, or the fact that they were told they couldn’t have kids and then got pregnant (which I’ve experienced with close friends first hand, and is more common than you may think)... well to each their own I guess.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I have to say that I just watched their recent tour of GKTW Village last night, and I had tears in my eyes, and love in my heart.  I know the DIS brought about my knowledge that the place even existed, and I've supported it for several years when and where I can, but the Trackers showed it so lovingly and it was so well-presented without being emotional and cheesy that I love it even MORE now!!!  And for me, it wasn't even about them, but the children and families!!


----------



## Jennasis

Their GKTW Village tour last night was so cool!  And I love that they are donating their ad revenue from the video to GKTW.  Good people.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

SorcererHeidi said:


> I have to say that I just watched their recent tour of GKTW Village last night, and I had tears in my eyes, and love in my heart.  I know the DIS brought about my knowledge that the place even existed, and I've supported it for several years when and where I can, but the Trackers showed it so lovingly and it was so well-presented without being emotional and cheesy that I love it even MORE now!!!  And for me, it wasn't even about them, but the children and families!!



Exactly.  The DIS team always talks about GTKW but to actually see the premise and humanize it was actually amazing thing.

It’s the one thing I always said the DIS team doesn’t do is more interaction with the fans trackers read mail and respond live which is such a unique touch.


----------



## disneysteve

CampbellzSoup said:


> It’s the one thing I always said the DIS team doesn’t do is more interaction with the fans


They used to do that a lot. They would read emails and play voicemails on the show. They used to give out prizes (with the Prizematron) for various things. I got a couple of DIS Unplugged tshirts and I won a 3-day stay at the Swan/Dolphin one time. And they have done a number of viewer email Q&A shows. I wish they would go back to doing that stuff and interacting more.


----------



## Jafar30

I’ll say this if the DIS got other Disney bloggers/YouTubers to donate time/money to GTKW then that’s only a good thing


----------



## bbjm

sethschroeder said:


> They are still the best Disney park channel on YouTube. Everyone else is extremely cringe or extremely 90s with production. I


I think WDW Couple has come out better. Everyone lately has been coming out with better honestly. If you look at the  Hagrids or GE videos of LA and Orlando, everyone has stepped up but them.

Trackers used to be good, but has gone down hill for a bit now.


----------



## sethschroeder

bbjm said:


> I think WDW Couple has come out better. Everyone lately has been coming out with better honestly. If you look at the  Hagrids or GE videos of LA and Orlando, everyone has stepped up but them.
> 
> Trackers used to be good, but has gone down hill for a bit now.



Based on their channel they are moving to Florida sometime? That being said they can't honestly even be in the running for the Tracker category until they live there. My whole point is the Trackers are in the parks shooting content so often.

Again show me channels it's great people have a single good video around a coaster release but the power behind the Tracker channel is consistent videos with in park content.

Happy to watch or checkout channels hopefully WDW Couple turns to be a great go to as well when they start living locally and can go to Disney more often.


----------



## SaintsManiac

WDW Couple are local.


----------



## KingLlama

One other thing about Disney sites/vloggers in general....at what point does THAT bubble burst? A few of them have large enough followings that they can stick around as long as they wish, but man....I didn't realize until this week just how many are out there trying to stake their claim in that market. I followed a few on IG and suddenly my "suggestions" were packed with dozens and dozens of these things. At some point it's oversaturation, right? And I'm not talking about the people who vlog in general, and Disney is just part of it. I'm talking about those whose entire accounts seem to be Disney-based. Unless you have a specific lane you can fill, I just don't see how 75 percent of those will still be around in three years(at least, not the ones who are trying to make a living doing it).


----------



## Jennasis

KingLlama said:


> One other thing about Disney sites/vloggers in general....at what point does THAT bubble burst? A few of them have large enough followings that they can stick around as long as they wish, but man....I didn't realize until this week just how many are out there trying to stake their claim in that market. I followed a few on IG and suddenly my "suggestions" were packed with dozens and dozens of these things. At some point it's oversaturation, right? And I'm not talking about the people who vlog in general, and Disney is just part of it. I'm talking about those whose entire accounts seem to be Disney-based. Unless you have a specific lane you can fill, I just don't see how 75 percent of those will still be around in three years(at least, not the ones who are trying to make a living doing it).


At some point the YouTube bubble itself will burst. That's not a "my" problem.


----------



## peteykirch

sethschroeder said:


> Based on their channel they are moving to Florida sometime? That being said they can't honestly even be in the running for the Tracker category until they live there. My whole point is the Trackers are in the parks shooting content so often.
> 
> Again show me channels it's great people have a single good video around a coaster release but the power behind the Tracker channel is consistent videos with in park content.
> 
> Happy to watch or checkout channels hopefully WDW Couple turns to be a great go to as well when they start living locally and can go to Disney more often.



How could someone be in the parks as often as the Trackers, and yet still have no idea what is going? Being somewhere often =/= Knowing what is happening


----------



## CampbellzSoup

WDW Couple does live in Florida...unless their flying there everyday.


----------



## sethschroeder

peteykirch said:


> How could someone be in the parks as often as the Trackers, and yet still have no idea what is going? Being somewhere often =/= Knowing what is happening



I think we are watching for different reasons. I watch DIS Unplugged and another (not to be named channel) for all the latest information around WDW. I watch the Trackers for the actual inpark content.

I don't need them to know every fact about exactly what is coming and that is not the point of the channel that I ever got from their videos. They are simply an entertainment channel based primarily around WDW and Universal.



CampbellzSoup said:


> WDW Couple does live in Florida...unless their flying there everyday.



I hadn't had a chance to watch them yet but did subscribe yesterday to check them out tonight. I got confused as they have a video labeled "Moving to Florida" from a month ago which it sounds like they are just giving feedback to viewers on how to move to Florida (I had read it as them announcing they were moving).


----------



## NeuroCindy

KingLlama said:


> One other thing about Disney sites/vloggers in general....at what point does THAT bubble burst? A few of them have large enough followings that they can stick around as long as they wish, but man....I didn't realize until this week just how many are out there trying to stake their claim in that market. I followed a few on IG and suddenly my "suggestions" were packed with dozens and dozens of these things. At some point it's oversaturation, right? And I'm not talking about the people who vlog in general, and Disney is just part of it. I'm talking about those whose entire accounts seem to be Disney-based. Unless you have a specific lane you can fill, I just don't see how 75 percent of those will still be around in three years(at least, not the ones who are trying to make a living doing it).



Exactly.  I have 2 that I really follow, and they talk from two completely different perspectives.


----------



## Wishfuiiy

SaintsManiac said:


> The only reviews I really pay attention to from Tim would be the food reviews. He is always honest about that.



All he eats is burgers, steak and fries... He has the palate of a two-year old and I mean... I don't think I would take food reviews from someone like that.


----------



## jek22

as a New Yorker, I love the Trackers because i can only get to the parks maybe 1 or 2 times a year, but when i need a fix, they have a video daily usually of them in the parks.


----------



## momof2intx

I'm a long time Dis-Boarder... and have been watching the Trackers for about 6 months now.  I'm aware of their past stuff and really - I don't care?  I have to applaud them.  Running a profitable YouTube channel is NOT easy.  I have two small channels of my own and personally just got back from Disney this past Saturday.  Trying to record everything there...in the heat and rain and crowds...I told my husband, could you imagine doing this every day like these WDW vloggers do?  It's insane - not to mention the time and energy that goes into editing, thumbnails, promotion, social media...etc...  Those with successfull YouTube channels and large followings will ALWAYS attract the haters no matter what.
When I think of the Trackers, I see a couple who realized what a cash cow putting out Disney content can be and they took advantage of it - and I think that's super smart.  Personally I think they do a good job with it and I like watching their vlogs.  Those who live to put them down and talk trash about them (even going as low as to insult Jenn's appearance annd weight while pregnant!!) need to find something better to do with their lives and get over it.


----------



## jek22

momof2intx said:


> When I think of the Trackers, I see a couple who realized what a cash cow putting out Disney content can be and they took advantage of it - and I think that's super smart. Personally I think they do a good job with it and I like watching their vlogs. Those who live to put them down and talk trash about them (even going as low as to insult Jenn's appearance annd weight while pregnant!!) need to find something better to do with their lives and get over it.



Couldn't agree more


----------



## Jennasis

Wishfuiiy said:


> All he eats is burgers, steak and fries... He has the palate of a two-year old and I mean... I don't think I would take food reviews from someone like that.



My eyes have rolled so far into the back of my head I can see yesterday...  He eats all kinds of things in the parks (ALL the Florida parks) and they eat lots of interesting and different things in their home vlogs.  If you just don't like him/them/their channel, just say it or better yet, say nothing and don't watch....but do not make stuff up or exaggerate to fit your narrative.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Wishfuiiy said:


> All he eats is burgers, steak and fries... He has the palate of a two-year old and I mean... I don't think I would take food reviews from someone like that.




Ok.


----------



## kevin harrison

My take on this..

I discovered Tim’s channel and whilst planning a trip, enjoyed the content.

I noticed that when Jenn was in any vlogs, they were not the same, something seemed odd. False maybe, I couldn’t understand what, but just not as good.

I looked at old videos and you clearly can see that they are acting to a degree now and all vloggers do this. Their old vlogs are eye opening and they clearly were pretty much rough around the edges.

Once they started getting hosted any semblance of impartiality has gone, that’s to be expected. Anyone who thinks that Disney will give them free things, but wouldn’t demand nothing but positivity and no negative reviews are clearly not wise to the ways of the world.

Finally. Twitter. I posted the other day about the trackers holding a meet and greet which is bang out of order, I replied to someone else. One tweet. Nothing else. I didn’t even copy her in the tweet. Never even tweeted about the trackers before. 

Jenn blocked me. So any idea she isn’t using Twitter still is utter rubbish. And if you looked at her old tweets before she deleted heaps of them, they point to a completely different person and attitude.


----------



## Yorkie2011

Wow, so much envy in this thread.  If you begrudge any of these channels their income, please go ahead and start your own...


----------



## kevin harrison

Yorkie2011 said:


> Wow, so much envy in this thread.  If you begrudge any of these channels their income, please go ahead and start your own...



Actually, no envy here whatsoever. Think they have done well. Always an easy reply isn’t it when someone posts an opposing view.

The Guru thread on the trackers is insane though and way to hateful. Not for me. I am just pointing out that something is off with the channel.

Just dig deeper. Look for the vlog where Tim is poking fun at Fat people or drunk wandering around resorts. That’s at odds with the image now and clearly they are are aware and you’d have to ask yourself if that is why they are slowly deleting vlogs and Tweets


----------



## Yorkie2011

Wishfuiiy said:


> All he eats is burgers, steak and fries... He has the palate of a two-year old and I mean... I don't think I would take food reviews from someone like that.



Not the only food reviewers to be like that...

Cough **Steve Porter & Fiasco** cough.


----------



## Jennasis

kevin harrison said:


> Actually, no envy here whatsoever. Think they have done well. Always an easy reply isn’t it when someone posts an opposing view.
> 
> The Guru thread on the trackers is insane though and way to hateful. Not for me. I am just pointing out that something is off with the channel.
> 
> *Just dig deeper. Look for the vlog where Tim is poking fun at Fat people or drunk wandering around resorts. That’s at odds with the image now and clearly they are are aware and you’d have to ask yourself if that is why they are slowly deleting vlogs and Tweet*s



People learn from past mistakes and grow and change.  I would certainly hope they delete things that were in poor taste, immature, etc.


----------



## bbjm

Jennasis said:


> My eyes have rolled so far into the back of my head I can see yesterday...  He eats all kinds of things in the parks (ALL the Florida parks) and they eat lots of interesting and different things in their home vlogs.  If you just don't like him/them/their channel, just say it or better yet, say nothing and don't watch....but do not make stuff up or exaggerate to fit your narrative.



I rarely would watch them at home, don't care to watch that. But find me a restaurant video where he didn't order steak or a burger.  He's always the same, with maybe some chicken thrown in.

Another thing they do which is the total opposite of DIs is they never disclose that it's paid for by someone else. They also don't do reviews for viewers, because they quite often order the exact same thing.


----------



## Jennasis

bbjm said:


> I rarely would watch them at home, don't care to watch that. But find me a restaurant video where he didn't order steak or a burger.  He's always the same, with maybe some chicken thrown in.
> 
> Another thing they do which is the total opposite of DIs is they never disclose that it's paid for by someone else. They also don't do reviews for viewers, because they quite often order the exact same thing.



They disclose at the top of each video when what they are doing is comped (hotel stays, meals, party tix etc).


----------



## Yorkie2011

Jennasis said:


> They disclose at the top of each video when what they are doing is comped (hotel stays, meals, party tix etc).



Absolutely correct.  Not sure why bbjm would say otherwise, it’s very clearly mentioned at the start of every video.  Unlike some others (mentioning no names) who have multiple dining reviews paid for by fans who you only see in a blink and you’ll miss it moment at the end!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Jennasis said:


> They disclose at the top of each video when what they are doing is comped (hotel stays, meals, party tix etc).


Was just going to point this out @Jennasis  - thank you for beating me to it!

I never mind reading opposing viewpoints to my own (despite some here saying differently - not to me specifically, but in general) but I do not like to see total untruths stand unchallenged.  No matter who they're about.

And bravo also to your other post about people changing. OMG - when I think back on the train wreck of a person that I used to be back in my younger days - I'm GLAD there really is not a single person in my life now that knew me then!  And DEFINITELY glad it's not recorded for posterity anywhere (that I know about!).    Yikes!!


----------



## kevin harrison

Jennasis said:


> People learn from past mistakes and grow and change.  I would certainly hope they delete things that were in poor taste, immature, etc.



What are your thoughts on the train wreck that is Jenn’s Twitter account? 

I agree people change, but how do you know they have ? Or is it keeping Disney sweet?


----------



## kevin harrison

Yorkie2011 said:


> Absolutely correct.  Not sure why bbjm would say otherwise, it’s very clearly mentioned at the start of every video.  Unlike some others (mentioning no names) who have multiple dining reviews paid for by fans who you only see in a blink and you’ll miss it moment at the end!



Actually there are a few videos where they didn’t disclose being hosted, it’s actually quite well known.  Actually illegal as it’s a taxable income in the states.

What are your feelings on doing the Panteon chats for $$$$ whilst living in a $450k gated home?


----------



## Beer Me

kevin harrison said:


> What are your thoughts on the train wreck that is Jenn’s Twitter account?
> 
> I agree people change, but how do you know they have ? Or is it keeping Disney sweet?



don’t care


----------



## SorcererHeidi

kevin harrison said:


> Actually there are a few videos where they didn’t disclose being hosted, it’s actually quite well known.  Actually illegal as it’s a taxable income in the states.
> 
> What are your feelings on doing the Panteon chats for $$$$ whilst living in a $450k gated home?


Ya didn't ask ME, but I'm going to to tell you how I feel.  I will just cut/paste a previous post of mine on this same issue. My feelings have not changed.   The only thing I think HAS changed (before somebody jumps down my throat to correct me)  is that I'm pretty sure Tim no longer works, since I posted the below comment.  Bravo to him for not having to!  And if their lifestyle seems attractive enough to you (or anyone) to keep bringing it up, why not start your own Twitter/Pateron/YouTube/whatever channels, and get it for yourself?

Here is my cut/paste:

I will keep this sweet and simple, as I'm not sure how far to discuss "another vlog" here without violating TOS, and it makes me uncomfortable to talk about that here anyway. However - Tim does work, and while Jenn no longer does, since they pump out extremely enjoyable content - 365 days a year - and I have no IDEA how much time, expense, talent, and effort is involved, but I'm quite sure it's pretty daunting - I believe they are entitled to whatever they have in life. Besides - everyone has the same perogative to watch, or not, as is SO often pointed out here.

Work hard, enjoy hard, IMHO. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Jennasis

kevin harrison said:


> What are your thoughts on the train wreck that is Jenn’s Twitter account?
> 
> I agree people change, but how do you know they have ? Or is it keeping Disney sweet?



I don't do twitter or its drama, so I don't care.


----------



## stewart715

SorcererHeidi said:


> Ya didn't ask ME, but I'm going to to tell you how I feel.  I will just cut/paste a previous post of mine on this same issue. My feelings have not changed.   The only thing I think HAS changed (before somebody jumps down my throat to correct me)  is that I'm pretty sure Tim no longer works, since I posted the below comment.  Bravo to him for not having to!  And if their lifestyle seems attractive enough to you (or anyone) to keep bringing it up, why not start your own Twitter/Pateron/YouTube/whatever channels, and get it for yourself?
> 
> Here is my cut/paste:
> 
> I will keep this sweet and simple, as I'm not sure how far to discuss "another vlog" here without violating TOS, and it makes me uncomfortable to talk about that here anyway. However - Tim does work, and while Jenn no longer does, since they pump out extremely enjoyable content - 365 days a year - and I have no IDEA how much time, expense, talent, and effort is involved, but I'm quite sure it's pretty daunting - I believe they are entitled to whatever they have in life. Besides - everyone has the same perogative to watch, or not, as is SO often pointed out here.
> 
> Work hard, enjoy hard, IMHO. 'Nuff said.


What they do is just as hard if not harder than a normal job. You are at the mercy of monetization policies of platforms (YouTube, Instagram) and are constantly facing growing competition. Sure, they visit all of these theme parks all the time, but I can't help but wonder if the enjoyment isn't nearly what it used to be considering every time they walk into Magic Kingdom, they are working. They must be producing content all year long, no breaks. If they do, they will lose money. It's surely a grind and we get all of this for free from them.


----------



## SaintsManiac

kevin harrison said:


> Actually there are a few videos where they didn’t disclose being hosted, it’s actually quite well known.  Actually illegal as it’s a taxable income in the states.
> 
> What are your feelings on doing the Panteon chats for $$$$ whilst living in a $450k gated home?




Did they do something personal to you? Just trying to figure it out.


----------



## disneysteve

kevin harrison said:


> What are your feelings on doing the Panteon chats for $$$$ whilst living in a $450k gated home?


What are my thoughts on someone charging for the work they do? I'm okay with that. I do the same thing at my job.


----------



## DisLiss

Yorkie2011 said:


> Not the only food reviewers to be like that...
> 
> Cough **Steve Porter & Fiasco** cough.



Or the Disney Food Blog videos.   DH jokingly calls them the "Meat & Sugar Videos".      People are going to eat what they like, whether they are blogging about it or not.  And I think there's some good in that.  If I go to a restaurant to review it and I purposely pick something I don't like just to offer variety in my blog, how can I accurately review the food if it's something I don't like from the get go?  "Well I hate shrimp with a passion, but this looks like it might good for folks who actually like shrimp"


----------



## famsen

I LOVE the Dis team and their videos. So refreshing to see extremely honest opinions in them. I enjoy the Trackers and they do a very professional job but that's the problem now. EVERYTHING is gifted and they are hosted EVERYWHERE. I can not take their opinions seriously because of that fact. I noticed it is getting worse; Aulani hosted, Dollywood, and such random other things that it's now boring. I like Tim's WDW construction update vlogs and home cooking vlogs the most at this point. GKTW was fantastic. The media events and gifted vlogs are least enjoyable to me now.


----------



## DisLiss

kevin harrison said:


> What are your feelings on doing the Panteon chats for $$$$ whilst living in a $450k gated home?



Celebrities can live in far more expensive homes and people would (and sometimes do) pay to chat with them.   How is this different?  To a small group of people, these vloggers are minor celebrities.   Some people love them, some people hate them, most people fall in the middle with their opinions.


----------



## stewart715

kevin harrison said:


> Actually there are a few videos where they didn’t disclose being hosted, it’s actually quite well known.  Actually illegal as it’s a taxable income in the states.
> 
> What are your feelings on doing the Panteon chats for $$$$ whilst living in a $450k gated home?


Sorry to tell you but "$450k" is not having the impact you think it is having. It's a nice house but its not the Biltmore, goodness.

And they live in that home because of the content they produce and the *voluntary *support they get from people. They should be giving out their content for free because they live in a nice house? Wow, I should run to my HR department right now and tell them I no longer need a paycheck, my house is too nice!

Frankly, I don't care if their house cost $100 million. If people want to give them money, that is within their right to do so. Last I checked, there is no 'Tim Tracker' tax on Form 1040. No one's forcing anyone to do anything.

That income is their *primary income*. That Patreon money is quite literally the same as the money you get from your paycheck's at work. It pays their bills. If they net $10 million a year in Patreon donations, I say good for them.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

I guess I've lived in northeastern New Jersey, and the Northeast in general, for FAR too long.  I'm not a real estate agent, and have always rented, but I'm pretty sure 450K gets you not too much fantasticness, just maybe run of the mill,  around here.  So hearing that number down in Florida don't have that much shock value to me at all!!  And like Pete always comments on in vlogs, the property taxes around here are OBSCENE, especially compared to Florida!!


----------



## smiths02

kevin harrison said:


> Actually there are a few videos where they didn’t disclose being hosted, it’s actually quite well known.  Actually illegal as it’s a taxable income in the states.
> 
> What are your feelings on doing the Panteon chats for $$$$ whilst living in a $450k gated home?


Why would the price of their house have anything to do with charging for their work/product?
I have never had an employer value my house before paying me my wages.  They put a value on my work and pay me for my work.  
I would not pay money to chat with or hang out with the Trackers, but I don't care if others do.


----------



## Wishfuiiy

famsen said:


> I LOVE the Dis team and their videos. So refreshing to see extremely honest opinions in them. I enjoy the Trackers and they do a very professional job but that's the problem now. EVERYTHING is gifted and they are hosted EVERYWHERE. I can not take their opinions seriously because of that fact. I noticed it is getting worse; Aulani hosted, Dollywood, and such random other things that it's now boring. I like Tim's WDW construction update vlogs and home cooking vlogs the most at this point. GKTW was fantastic. The media events and gifted vlogs are least enjoyable to me now.



I think this most accurately explains how I feel. Obviously, I watch the Trackers because I used to enjoy them very much but the quality for _me_ has gone downhill. Dude, I'm all for content creators living in 450k houses! They worked for it, and they deserve it in my opinion. I don't care if they have patreons, superchats and all that. I literally don't mind that. It just feels like a fake carefully curated public face and I can see though it is all.


----------



## keishashadow

DisLiss said:


> Celebrities can live in far more expensive homes and people would (and sometimes do) pay to chat with them.   How is this different?  To a small group of people, these vloggers are minor celebrities.   Some people love them, some people hate them, most people fall in the middle with their opinions.



Believe it or not, there is a 4th category in regards to vlogggers...

The “i don’t care one way or the other” group.

Kudos to those who found a way to make money off their passion & those who enjoy following their exploits.  Whether it’s disney, kardashians etc., all have a certain following.  The rest of us are exposed via mainstream news now & again.  

I’ve seen the name referenced in this post pop up but never bothered to watch a video.  I do follow one or two email type subscriptions.  All are certainly not equal IMO, yet there is something for everyone who is interested.

The issue IMO is these vloggers/bloggers, who have developed a new income stream.  Really shouldn’t complain when the owner of the private property they are standing upon isn’t on board with their activities.  if they are churning income or using an intellectual property, the owner has the right to protect themselves/their brand. 

the policy of courting media for (hopefully positive previews etc) is well established.  If I don’t see a disclaimer that the poster paid for their own ticket, etc, I’d certainly take the information they present with a large grain of salt.


----------



## Beer Me

DisLiss said:


> Celebrities can live in far more expensive homes and people would (and sometimes do) pay to chat with them.   How is this different?  To a small group of people, these vloggers are minor celebrities.   Some people love them, some people hate them, most people fall in the middle with their opinions.



Not to mention, beyond the question of why anyone would care, how and why does anyone actually know how much the trackers house is worth? 

Criticism of their content is fair game. Let’s have a conversation. 

But some of this is just nosy and mean spirited veering into creepy and stalker-ish. No thanks


----------



## Yorkie2011

But all celebrity is fake.  Be it mainstream stars or those that get their 15 minutes...

I don’t watch Disney Youtubers for any other reason than to gather information for future trips.  Certainly don’t care if their life is good bad or indifferent, or if they are lying about their personalities down a camera lens.


----------



## disneysteve

keishashadow said:


> The issue IMO is these bloggers/bloggers, who have developed a new income stream, shouldn’t complain when the owner of the private property they are standing upon isn’t on board with their activities.


So many people forget that Disney World is PRIVATE PROPERTY. The fact that they allow all of these YouTubers to come in and film and make money in the process is entirely up to them. They could decide tomorrow to shut it all down if they wanted to. Of course, it's generally good for them as it gets them much broader exposure. It's free advertising essentially. But if it becomes disruptive or started having a negative effect, I'm sure they would change things.


----------



## skippytx

I can't hate on anyone who figured out a way to make a living producing content in today's market.  I know Tim's been doing this for like 10 years. If he's doing well good for him. 

Some of the car guys on YouTube are pulling in 1M+ a year making videos.  Have to respect the game.  Doug DeMuro almost started the whole thing with a CarMax Land Rover and an extended warranty.  Hoovie has his "i bought the cheapest <exotic car> and here's whats wrong with it" genre.  

I don't think many people realize how much work it is to create a video as well.  Editing can take twice as long as shooting it, depending on how much work you put into it.   Like Josh from WDW Couple, he shoots a lot of b-roll and puts music in, and for a vlogger their editing isn't too bad.  Others edit much more quickly.  

People like their content and want to support it. Nothing wrong with that.  I've sent ResortTV1 a couple super chats before.  I like their content.  Mr Cheezypop will make a sponsored video for someone that really wants to see something in particular.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Beer Me said:


> Not to mention, beyond the question of why anyone would care, *how and why does anyone actually know how much the trackers house is worth?*
> 
> Criticism of their content is fair game. Let’s have a conversation.
> 
> But some of this is just nosy and mean spirited veering into creepy and stalker-ish. No thanks


@BeerMe - Get outta my HEAD!!


----------



## tguz

The Trackers have fallen off of my watch list.  I can't point to one thing that led me away but it may have started when (to me) things seemed to feel a little forced from them.  I wish them the best and I will probably check in again now and then.


----------



## stewart715

disneysteve said:


> So many people forget that Disney World is PRIVATE PROPERTY. The fact that they allow all of these YouTubers to come in and film and make money in the process is entirely up to them. They could decide tomorrow to shut it all down if they wanted to. Of course, it's generally good for them as it gets them much broader exposure. It's free advertising essentially. But if it becomes disruptive or started having a negative effect, I'm sure they would change things.


Would be quite hard to do so. How do you draw a line on who qualifies as being able to take video and who is not? Though I suppose maybe you're referring to video being filmed on private property could be copyright claimed?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

tguz said:


> The Trackers have fallen off of my watch list.  I can't point to one thing that led me away but it may have started when (to me) things seemed to feel a little forced from them.  I wish them the best and I will probably check in again now and then.


Calmly and rationally stated, and I totally understand - just not for you, at least right now.  Exercise your right not to watch.  Perfectly stated!  Plenty of other choices out there, for sure.  Kind of like how I feel about a lot of other vloggers, or even about Star Wars/Galaxy's Edge - I don't begrudge those that are excited for, and will enjoy it, I just am indifferent.


----------



## stewart715

tguz said:


> The Trackers have fallen off of my watch list.  I can't point to one thing that led me away but it may have started when (to me) things seemed to feel a little forced from them.  I wish them the best and I will probably check in again now and then.


Agreed, I prefer more Disney centric vloggers like ResortTV1 at the moment. I feel like the trackers are a bit out of touch with WDW (I've heard many statements made by them in recent videos that perhaps a "Disney noob" would say). Nothing wrong with that, they have their own product. But I am a Disney fan, not necessarily a theme park fan.


----------



## Jennasis

tguz said:


> The Trackers have fallen off of my watch list.  I can't point to one thing that led me away but it may have started when (to me) things seemed to feel a little forced from them.  I wish them the best and I will probably check in again now and then.


Was it cause he shaved his mustache?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

stewart715 said:


> Agreed, I prefer more Disney centric vloggers like ResortTV1 at the moment. I feel like the trackers are a bit out of touch with WDW (I've heard many statements made by them in recent videos that perhaps a "Disney noob" would say). Nothing wrong with that, they have their own product. But I am a Disney fan, not necessarily a theme park fan.


@stewart715  - Must say, I ADORE your avatar!!


----------



## smiths02

kevin harrison said:


> Actually there are a few videos where they didn’t disclose being hosted, it’s actually quite well known.  Actually illegal as it’s a taxable income in the states.
> 
> What are your feelings on doing the Panteon chats for $$$$ whilst living in a $450k gated home?





DisLiss said:


> Celebrities can live in far more expensive homes and people would (and sometimes do) pay to chat with them.   How is this different?  To a small group of people, these vloggers are minor celebrities.   Some people love them, some people hate them, most people fall in the middle with their opinions.


So just for fun, I looked up Dragon Con.  If I wanted a photo with David Tennant (Doctor Who fame), I would have to pay $100.  His estimated net worth is $7 million dollars.


----------



## disneysteve

stewart715 said:


> Would be quite hard to do so. How do you draw a line on who qualifies as being able to take video and who is not? Though I suppose maybe you're referring to video being filmed on private property could be copyright claimed?


Disney knows who is there for business and who is just on vacation. If they wanted to, they could stop inviting bloggers/vloggers to media events and previews and they could shut down YouTube videos under copyright law. They could do that while still allowing you or me to post our home movies. I don't think that will happen. My point was just that folks making money off of Disney need to remember they are doing so with Disney's permission even if not blatantly stated as such.

I used to have a Disney collectibles business myself. For years, I bought and sold Disney souvenirs through a mail order catalog, website, Ebay, and in-person collectible shows. We would come home from Disney with a suitcase full of merchandise and sometimes even ship stuff home if it was too much to transport. Disney could have stopped me by limiting purchases and not letting me buy 10 of an item at one time. Even today, people complain about people buying stuff to resell on ebay. Hey, if Disney allows you to come in and buy a bunch of something than those people are doing absolutely nothing wrong. They are getting there at rope drop and getting in line just like everyone else.


----------



## cschaaf

Wishfuiiy said:


> All he eats is burgers, steak and fries... He has the palate of a two-year old and I mean... I don't think I would take food reviews from someone like that.


But if he only eats burgers, steak, and fries then his reviews would only be burgers and fries - and in that case, they might be very trustworthy. Who better to trust your burger, steak. and fry reviews to than someone who eats nothing but burgers, steaks, and fries?


----------



## b2k1121

kevin harrison said:


> I looked at old videos and you clearly can see that they are acting to a degree now and all vloggers do this. Their old vlogs are eye opening and they clearly were pretty much rough around the edges.


Isn't that just part of growing up?  They've been doing this for a long time.  I'm not the same person I was in my early 20's.


----------



## b2k1121

kevin harrison said:


> What are your thoughts on the train wreck that is Jenn’s Twitter account?
> 
> I agree people change, but how do you know they have ? Or is it keeping Disney sweet?


Every time they are brought up people always mention her Twitter account for reasons they don't like them, but never give any examples.  Genuinely curious, what did she post on Twitter?


----------



## kevin harrison

b2k1121 said:


> Every time they are brought up people always mention her Twitter account for reasons they don't like them, but never give any examples.  Genuinely curious, what did she post on Twitter?



Fair question. There is lots of playing the sympathy card. People being genuinely supportive and it being misread. A lot of older tweets have been deleted. Have a look, you’ll see what I mean.


----------



## kevin harrison

DisLiss said:


> Celebrities can live in far more expensive homes and people would (and sometimes do) pay to chat with them.   How is this different?  To a small group of people, these vloggers are minor celebrities.   Some people love them, some people hate them, most people fall in the middle with their opinions.



To be honest I think you have made a good point. I think upon reflection I have been a little harsh about the home.


----------



## kevin harrison

Beer Me said:


> Not to mention, beyond the question of why anyone would care, how and why does anyone actually know how much the trackers house is worth?
> 
> Criticism of their content is fair game. Let’s have a conversation.
> 
> But some of this is just nosy and mean spirited veering into creepy and stalker-ish. No thanks



You are right, I picked that up from guru gossip and it is mean spirited.


----------



## b2k1121

kevin harrison said:


> Fair question. There is lots of playing the sympathy card. People being genuinely supportive and it being misread. A lot of older tweets have been deleted. Have a look, you’ll see what I mean.


Even if those things are true, the way people talk about it made me think she was like a secret Nazi with racist tweets or something.  That just sounds like typical social media drama, not a reason to completely turn on someone.


----------



## cschaaf

kevin harrison said:


> To be honest I think you have made a good point. I think upon reflection I have been a little harsh about the home.


I learned long ago that you can never really know someone else's financial situation based on what they buy.

I'd look at friends who were going on these crazy vacations and think, "How can they go on such expensive vacations? I must be doing something wrong." Turns out, they often couldn't afford it either and were accumulating huge debt and/or were really sacrificing in other areas that weren't as visible.


----------



## kevin harrison

b2k1121 said:


> Even if those things are true, the way people talk about it made me think she was like a secret Nazi or something with racist tweets or something.  That just sounds like typical social media drama, not a reason to completely turn on someone.



Completely turn on someone? Are you 12?

Some old ones are not great.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

kevin harrison said:


> You are right, I picked that up from guru gossip and it is mean spirited.


@kevin harrison - Wow - got to give you props for listening, and taking in what other have to say, and even rethinking,  in a calm and rational manner, and in public.  High five!!  

To me - that's what this place is SUPPOSED to be all about!  Many times others posts have made me look at, and think about things differently, or at least realize there ARE different points on things I may not have even considered.  That's what keeps me coming back.


----------



## b2k1121

kevin harrison said:


> Completely turn on someone? Are you 12?
> 
> Some old ones are not great.


Yes.  Every thread about them inevitably includes someone that says something like 'I used to like them, then I saw Jenn's Twitter account...'.

Still have no idea what she used to post on there that was that bad.


----------



## xultimatefanx

I find them both quite fake and boring. I do find it interesting how most of their YouTube friendships tend to end. They clearly have built an audience though but it's not for me personally.


----------



## DisLiss

keishashadow said:


> Believe it or not, there is a 4th category in regards to vlogggers...
> 
> The “i don’t care one way or the other” group.



Ah, yes, I thought of those, but you & I categorize differently it seems, because I was thinking those people would fall under the "meh" category, which I figured fell in between loving & hating.    But I can definitely see giving them their own category  as well, since technically they don't have any feelings about them at all.


----------



## momof2intx

kevin harrison said:


> What are your feelings on doing the Panteon chats for $$$$ whilst living in a $450k gated home?


That is part of the YouTube gig.  If they get superchats - which they are entitled to - they can use that money however they want to.  If people choose to send T&J money, that is THEIR business and their choice to do so.

$450k is NOT alot of money to spend on a house.  Actually that is quite a modest home price, especially in a gated community - which there are alot of in that area of FL.  I lived for years in the Dallas, Ft.Worth area and the home we had there we paid just shy of $400k for - in a standard suburban neighborhood.  I don't know why everyone thinks the trackers are living in some mansion.  IMO, they live a pretty modest lifestyle considering the money they are making on their channel - and good for them...they work hard to do it and they deserve every penny.


----------



## JBird77

We have a theory that they only pretended they couldn't get pregnant...and when they saw their viewership decline, that magically they were able to conceive.

I used to watch them because they were "real" people...now they're totally acting most of the time.  Hope that baby boosts their ratings! /s


----------



## stewart715

Dang, so much hate for the trackers in this thread. No one is forcing you to like them. Certainly no one is forcing you to watch them. What am I missing? I'm certainly not their biggest fan but I can't imagine caring this much about two random people who make videos on the internet.


----------



## Jennasis

JBird77 said:


> We have a theory that they only pretended they couldn't get pregnant...and when they saw their viewership decline, that magically they were able to conceive.
> 
> I used to watch them because they were "real" people...now they're totally acting most of the time.  Hope that baby boosts their ratings! /s



I also have a theory...you posted that to see if you could get a rise out of people.


----------



## JBird77

Angry Duck said:


> Okay Doctor. Then educate me on this.
> 
> Why can Jenn  go to Aulani with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go on multiple cruises with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Tokyo Disney with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Disneyland with no issues?
> 
> But driving and crowds put her over the edge. Seems put on to me....
> 
> It seems to me fun things she's perfectly okay with. But real life gets a little tough.



Amen.  I can't wait till she has panic attacks when it's time to change a poopy diaper or buy stuff for the baby instead of another pair of damn Mickey ears.  Guess there will be more slack for Tim to pick up...


----------



## FCDub

It’s astonishing how much people care about the lives of strangers. Just ignore them and get on with your life. Go outside or read a book.  Something productive.


----------



## kevin harrison

FCDub said:


> It’s astonishing how much people care about the lives of strangers. Just ignore them and get on with your life. Go outside or read a book.  Something productive.



Like replying to posters eh ?


----------



## kevin harrison

momof2intx said:


> That is part of the YouTube gig.  If they get superchats - which they are entitled to - they can use that money however they want to.  If people choose to send T&J money, that is THEIR business and their choice to do so.
> 
> $450k is NOT alot of money to spend on a house.  Actually that is quite a modest home price, especially in a gated community - which there are alot of in that area of FL.  I lived for years in the Dallas, Ft.Worth area and the home we had there we paid just shy of $400k for - in a standard suburban neighborhood.  I don't know why everyone thinks the trackers are living in some mansion.  IMO, they live a pretty modest lifestyle considering the money they are making on their channel - and good for them...they work hard to do it and they deserve every penny.



Guess you didn’t see my other post... I said I was wrong


----------



## JBird77

FCDub said:


> It’s astonishing how much people care about the lives of strangers. Just ignore them and get on with your life. Go outside or read a book.  Something productive.


I am very productive.  I wear big girl pants, which is more than I can say for Jenn.  She was fine in the beginning but now she's just an endless, useless ball of need.


----------



## Beer Me

momof2intx said:


> That is part of the YouTube gig.  If they get superchats - which they are entitled to - they can use that money however they want to.  If people choose to send T&J money, that is THEIR business and their choice to do so.
> 
> $450k is NOT alot of money to spend on a house.  Actually that is quite a modest home price, especially in a gated community - which there are alot of in that area of FL.  I lived for years in the Dallas, Ft.Worth area and the home we had there we paid just shy of $400k for - in a standard suburban neighborhood.  I don't know why everyone thinks the trackers are living in some mansion.  IMO, they live a pretty modest lifestyle considering the money they are making on their channel - and good for them...they work hard to do it and they deserve every penny.



I’m kind of glad if they are in a gated community. There seems to be a lot of obsessed weirdos out there. Can’t blame them for having some security measures.


----------



## disneysteve

kevin harrison said:


> Like replying to posters eh ?


I think that's different. I chat at this site all the time. Over the years, I've met a great many of the people here at various DIS events including just the past couple of weeks at the Dreams 20th party. Some have become very good friends.

But I've never quite grasped the whole celebrity culture thing. There are plenty of celebrities that I like. I enjoy their work whether it's on TV or movies or whatever, but outside of that I really don't care about their personal lives. I don't care what they wear, where they live, what they drive, what they eat, etc.


----------



## NeuroCindy

Angry Duck said:


> Okay Doctor. Then educate me on this.
> 
> Why can Jenn  go to Aulani with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go on multiple cruises with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Tokyo Disney with no issues?
> Why can Jenn go to Disneyland with no issues?
> 
> But driving and crowds put her over the edge. Seems put on to me....
> 
> It seems to me fun things she's perfectly okay with. But real life gets a little tough.



I want to address this.  Mental illness isn't black or white, all or nothing.  

For example I have severe anxiety when it comes to being a passenger in a car.  Some days, for whatever reason, I can handle it really well.  I have the mental energy to either control it, hide it, or it doesn't get triggered for whatever reason (i.e. I don't get it on disney transportation).  In Australia I didn't get it at all.  Does that mean it doesn't exist? 

If I'm reading your post correctly, you doubt she has anxiety?  It's my personal opinion that we shouldn't doubt people that say they are struggling.  Doubting people makes people think they won't be believed, even if it's not the person you're "doubting".  For example, seeing multiple people doubting that Jenn has anxiety could cause someone else to think they won't be believed, so why bother trying to get help or opening up about it.  Mental illness has such a stigma already, why contribute to it.  

You also don't know that she also did all of those things with no issues.  No one knows what happens in their private time or inside her head.  There's days that I can put on a smile and act like everything's fine, but if you look at my heart rate it's 115 because I'm so anxious. 

I think it's fine to dislike their content, but I think it's unfair to judge someone's mental illness.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I mean,  he ate 12 Christmas hot dogs for 12 days in a row and some of them had to be pretty awful.  It was a big time commitment to get to the park for all 12 days in holiday crowds while we were home with our families, to say nothing of what it did to his digestive system.  

I respect that some of this hasn't always come easily or been fun for them.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I'm going to go ahead and close this thread now.  The primary goal of this board is to give those of us that listen to the DIS Unplugged a place to chat about the podcasts and share our thoughts about Disney, etc.  It's okay to mention other podcasts, but I don't think it's in good taste to discuss the character of people on the DIS Unplugged or any other podcast.  There are other places that are open to those types of discussions.


----------

